# PET PEEVES



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

I have a pet peeve about some LOWRIDERS......






How can you spend a grip on your ride and NOT PUT A NICE LICENSE PLATE FRAME ON IT? :dunno: 

Post YOUR PET PEEVES!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I cant stand it when you see a car with dirty ass white walls, its annoying.


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

i hate nice rider with no headliner and sporting a plaque. :twak:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

or juiced up riders/ dailys especially with dirty ass wheel wells...LETS ATLEAST SPRAY CAN THEM SHITS BLACK GUYS...lol it only takes a wire brush and some elbow grease and some paint..


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I hate nice as rides............ you can't drive. :uh:


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

I hate it when people call anything that is lowered a "lowrider". :uh:


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Jun 6 2006, 07:51 PM~5564751
> *I hate it when people call anything that is lowered a "lowrider".  :uh:
> *


or people that call donks lowriders
NONE HOPPERS with more than 1 - 1 1/2 inche a arm extension
NONE extended a arms 
none hoppers with 5 ton coils?


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

I hate to see impala's, g-bodys, and fleetwoods done up lowrider style. Ruins my day.


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

I HATE TO SEE PRIMERED CARS ON THE ROAD


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

underconstruction class is the lamest bullshit out there


----------



## BurqueRuka (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Jun 6 2006, 09:24 PM~5564954
> *I HATE TO SEE PRIMERED CARS ON THE ROAD
> *


I love to see primered cars on the road. It shows progress.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 6 2006, 11:08 PM~5564549
> *I have a pet peeve about some LOWRIDERS......
> How can you spend a grip on your ride and NOT PUT A NICE LICENSE PLATE FRAME ON IT? :dunno:
> 
> ...


Abel, Im such an asshole, I dont even know where to begin. :biggrin:


But, I would have to say fat white walls on a traditional ride, white interior, lambo doors ON A "LOWRIDER". Cars featured in Lowrider magazines that sit 6 inches off the ground IN THE DOWN POSITION. 

I also hate: wire loom, especially chrome, and especially when its put over hydraulic hoses. 


Car club plaques sitting in the door glass channel. THEY BELONG IN THE BACK WINDOW, and no where else.


And aside from a car itself, I cant stand seeing someone with a knee length t-shirt on, that shit is so stupid looking, I cant see how any self respecting person could wear something so stupid looking.


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

I hate it when people hit there brakes and only 1 light turn On, out of 3(impala :ugh: )


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Rattling panels put some sound deadener on that shit!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 6 2006, 10:08 PM~5564549
> *I have a pet peeve about some LOWRIDERS......
> How can you spend a grip on your ride and NOT PUT A NICE LICENSE PLATE FRAME ON IT? :dunno:
> 
> ...


MY PET PEEVE IS A 65 IMPALA HARDTOP W/ CANDY & PATTERNS. <s>UNFINISHED</s> Never Finished 63 ragtop. 

Impalas that dont roll *Dinsmore*. 

Impalas that have over extended uppers. UGLY!!!!!

Impalas with white interior

Impalas with Air ride

Impalas with Truck exhaust

Impalas with more waves than the Pacific Ocean

Impala Owners who dont know who Ralph Teetor is..

Impalas that havent got Posi-Fucked by Frank Zupan.

HOPPERS!!!!!! OUTLAW THE CIRCUS CARS!!!

NICE ASS BUT STANK BREATH WOMEN!!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Or when someone posts an off topic type topic in Lowrider General :uh:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2006, 07:05 AM~5566178
> *Or when someone posts an off topic type topic in Lowrider General  :uh:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2006, 07:05 AM~5566178
> *Or when someone posts an off topic type topic in Lowrider General  :uh:
> *


What ever happen to Richmond ave?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 7 2006, 07:09 AM~5566185
> *What ever happen to Richmond ave?
> *


Lone Star's gang activity brought it to a halt.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2006, 07:26 AM~5566223
> *Lone Star's gang activity brought it to a halt.
> *



trouble maker delinquents. :angry:


----------



## adictive-dvillain (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Jun 7 2006, 05:07 AM~5566181
> *:dunno:
> *



<-----Guilty


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2006, 07:26 AM~5566223
> *Lone Star's gang activity brought it to a halt.
> *


He's a Real Banger I hear. :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

milf banger


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2006, 08:52 AM~5566468
> *milf banger
> *


Dont make me bust out your true colors *******. :uh:


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

-----------------Using a car club sticker instead of an actual plaque!----------------


---------Using 1980's GM power window switches on an 58 thru 64 Impala!---------


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 7 2006, 09:52 AM~5566468
> *milf banger
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP+Jun 7 2006, 10:27 AM~5566551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@Jun 7 2006, 09:27 AM~5566551
> *-----------------Using a car club sticker instead of an actual plaque!----------------
> ---------Using 1980's GM power window switches on an 58 thru 64 Impala!---------
> *


You know you love them Sharp edged corners on them bezels.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 7 2006, 10:31 AM~5566570
> *You know you love them Sharp edged corners on them bezels.
> *


 :barf: :barf: 

My 76 came like that, but I got a BADDDDDDASSSSSSS new switch to take care of that.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 7 2006, 09:32 AM~5566571
> *:barf:  :barf:
> 
> My 76 came like that, but I got a BADDDDDDASSSSSSS new switch to take care of that.
> *


:biggrin: 

Another Pet Peeve is 

76 Glasshouses without Swangaz N Vogues.

76 Glasshouse on black Z's 14"

76 Glasshouse with No Rust

76 Glasshouse that hasnt seen a destruction derby

76 Glasshouse stripped of its Vinyl top

76 Glasshouse without NO CUT NO RUB, BITCH sticker on it


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 7 2006, 07:09 AM~5566185
> *What ever happen to Richmond ave?
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

PLAQUES DON'T BELONG IN SIDE WINDOWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EVER!!!!!!

I also hate dirty wheel wells, how lazy are you people?

Hoses hanging under the car. Just go grab some zip ties, it takes like 2 minutes to fix that shit.

I HATE white interiors too. :barf: 

14x6s :thumbsdown: 

I could go on and on.


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

--------------Those ugly-ass tiny brass slow-downs with the round knob!-------------


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@Jun 7 2006, 09:40 AM~5566607
> *--------------Those ugly-ass tiny brass slow-downs with the round knob!-------------
> *


Dippinit prefers using them for that reason.


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

-----------------------------Knock-offs with missing chips!---------------------------


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@Jun 7 2006, 09:45 AM~5566627
> *-----------------------------Knock-offs with missing chips!---------------------------
> *


That's just keepin' it real though....If you think about it.

6 Members: SIXONEFORLIFE, Grimmis, MR.IMP, skandalouz, ceebo, DIPPINIT

:uh:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BurqueRuka_@Jun 6 2006, 09:26 PM~5564980
> *I love to see primered cars on the road. It shows progress.
> *


LEAVE THAT SHIT AT HOME TILL ITS DONE HAVE PRIDE IN YOUR RIDE


----------



## LOCKDOWN 13 (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 6 2006, 08:08 PM~5564549
> *I have a pet peeve about some LOWRIDERS......
> How can you spend a grip on your ride and NOT PUT A NICE LICENSE PLATE FRAME ON IT? :dunno:
> 
> ...


Putos that are missing rear dumps :uh:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Shaved or wide whites. :twak:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@Jun 7 2006, 10:28 AM~5566853
> *Putos that are missing rear dumps :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ragtrey_@Jun 7 2006, 10:47 AM~5566920
> *Shaved or wide whites. :twak:
> *


That is about the worst.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 7 2006, 07:26 AM~5566223
> *Lone Star's gang activity brought it to a halt.
> *


remember i seen lone star back in his civic on daytons days.. stopped in street in front of t-town hollar'n at a hooka! funny stuff. 

oh,not to get off topic ..but my pet peeve is deep dish spokes on fwd cars.. esp 13-14"


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

missing ko chips!!!!!!
mis matched stereo componets or hydro pumps
mis matched batteries 
cars that have 30 tweeters


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

When folks walk up to your car and say...."you know what you need" :uh:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jun 7 2006, 11:08 AM~5567037
> *When folks walk up to your car and say...."you know what you need" :uh:
> *


i never have that problem. :biggrin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

50 TVs too many no deal :angry:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

I dislike when border brothers have these so called lowriders with dingle berries, virgin mary statues and christmas lights all over the car and they think they are cool and shit :uh:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@Jun 7 2006, 09:45 AM~5566627
> *-----------------------------Knock-offs with missing chips!---------------------------
> *



AMEN!!!

How hard is it to get some chips?!!!


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jun 7 2006, 08:20 AM~5567116
> *I dislike when border brothers have these so called lowriders with dingle berries, virgin mary statues and christmas lights all over the car and they think they are cool and shit :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 6 2006, 11:40 PM~5565088
> *Abel, Im such an asshole, I dont even know where to begin.  :biggrin:
> But, I would have to say fat white walls on a traditional ride, white interior, lambo doors ON A "LOWRIDER". Cars featured in Lowrider magazines that sit 6 inches off the ground IN THE DOWN POSITION.
> 
> ...


i agree with the plaque, the only place it belongs...
i also agree with lowriders, that don't lay low, if not lay frame....its a "lowrider" but thats MY opinion!!!


wire loom, i don't think there's anything wrong with black loom to hide your shit, but then again, there are better ways to clean up your set up and/or engine!!!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 6 2006, 10:08 PM~5564549
> *I have a pet peeve about some LOWRIDERS......
> How can you spend a grip on your ride and NOT PUT A NICE LICENSE PLATE FRAME ON IT? :dunno:
> 
> ...


i agree with the plate frame as well....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i hate the attention i get sometimes. like have crowd at gas station with people asking 871023749127348237 fucking questions. them o' friendly mother fuckers, i just want to pump my expensive gas and go.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2006, 12:50 PM~5567642
> *i hate the attention i get sometimes.  like have crowd at gas station with people asking 871023749127348237 fucking questions.    them o' friendly mother fuckers, i just want to pump my expensive gas and go.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Like strangers walking up saying, You know I used own that car back in the day! I usually reply by saying, "Oh really! This exact car?" They will say, "No, but I owned a 64 (Which is the typical Answer they will give) that looked just like this 64 of yours.

 :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

When people have a "Daily" and a "Lowrider" that should be the same fucking car. Damn pretenders trying to be down.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 7 2006, 03:37 PM~5568419
> *When people have a "Daily" and a "Lowrider" that should be the same fucking car. Damn pretenders trying to be down.
> *


huh?


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jun 7 2006, 12:50 PM~5567320
> *i agree with the plaque, the only place it belongs...
> i also agree with lowriders, that don't lay low, if not lay frame....its a "lowrider" but thats  MY opinion!!!
> wire loom, i don't think there's anything wrong with black loom to hide your shit, but then again, there are better ways to clean up your set up and/or engine!!!
> *


black wire loom is decent, it most cases its original, especially on 70's and up cars. But only when its covering up wire. When people put it on fuel lines, hydraulic hoses, HOLE OPENINGS, on the lip of inner fender wells etc etc, thats tacky.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2006, 02:01 PM~5568575
> *huh?
> *


Your "daily" should be a lowrider.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2006, 01:50 PM~5567642
> *i hate the attention i get sometimes.  like have crowd at gas station with people asking 871023749127348237 fucking questions.    them o' friendly mother fuckers, i just want to pump my expensive gas and go.
> *


you should look at them and say "look man, im getting raped here, can i have my privacy"



everytime i pay for gas i feel like im getting mugged, without the pistol whipping.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2006, 09:11 AM~5567048
> *i never have that problem.    :biggrin:
> *


Well that's cause you need a car. :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jun 7 2006, 03:14 PM~5568953
> *Well that's cause you need a car. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

I hate people with shitty cars or no cars telling other people what they dislike about other peoples cars :scrutinize: :nono: so some of you should keep quiet..you know who you are :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 7 2006, 04:51 AM~5566156
> *MY PET PEEVE IS A 65 IMPALA HARDTOP W/ CANDY & PATTERNS. <s>UNFINISHED</s> Never Finished 63 ragtop.
> 
> Impalas that dont roll Dinsmore.
> ...


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

i hate it when fools wear there hoody sweatshirts over there head when there driving there car, its so fuckin gay looking.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

i hate bullet knock offs :nono:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

punks that dont know anything about lowriding ,make crap up trying to 'one up' you in front of crowds. Just play along... or punk that bitch.

Zero milage trailored cars with more high dollar, virtually unused hydros in the trunk, than I'll ever get to touch. Come on, I'll chrome you some deltas if you give me a pair of those squares!

When you buy last years 'street kit' from Showtime and they send you a bunch of completely random parts they have laying around, half the fittings to plumb it one way, and half the fittings to plumb it a different way. I wont go into much more detail.

Peope who ask dumb questions, think I spent $20,000+ on a $1,500 g- body built of recylced, layin around parts, 

when people try to associate my rides with some bling ****** music videos.

people try to refer me to a 'custom car' bulider (who of course I've already heard of and is a complete joke) sayin how much better they could make my car than I could myself.

people who tell me I should trash my 14's for some 28's

non-lowrider shops/people who try to sell a resprayed impala on some bolt ons w/ euro tires for about 30 G's too much. Act stupid and watch them tell you those are daytons.

when people think the stereotype of a lowrider car as being a mexican car is a bad thing. No, it is a mexican thing, what was wrong with that again?

and no you cant play your eminem or 50 cent in my car,get out white bitch!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2006, 09:07 AM~5567025
> *remember i seen lone star back in his civic on daytons days..  stopped in street in front of t-town hollar'n at a hooka!  funny stuff.
> 
> *


she wasnt a hooker because i didnt pay :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 7 2006, 06:09 PM~5569668
> *i hate bullet knock offs :nono:
> *



I fucking hate bullet kos :angry: :angry:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

LOL!!!!


Dirt Whitewalls is another one of mine....

560s!!!!!

overspray on the wheel wells.....get a spray can!!!!!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOCKDOWN 13_@Jun 7 2006, 08:28 AM~5566853
> *Putos that are missing rear dumps :uh:
> *



assholes who have more than one member name :uh:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 7 2006, 05:48 PM~5569871
> *I fucking hate bullet kos :angry:  :angry:
> *


Me too. damn tittie spinners.


----------



## BurqueRuka (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 7 2006, 05:09 PM~5569668
> *i hate bullet knock offs :nono:
> *


Im so glad there are other people that dont like those.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

No more bullets!


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

what about the diamond ones??? they throw off more bling...they look cool on a g-body..but yea caddys and imps should have 2 bar or straight 2 bar..imo


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

people that call any wire wheel Daytons :angry: I`m sometimes guilty of dirty whitewalls ,5.20`s are a bitch


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

*DONKS* PERIOD


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jun 7 2006, 10:37 PM~5571844
> *people that call any wire wheel Daytons :angry: I`m sometimes guilty of dirty whitewalls ,5.20`s are a bitch
> *


won't bleach white work on them???


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

not whenI`ve been rolling on the same set for 5 years


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

dayum...a set of tires usually last me about 9 months if i'm lucky...maybe a yr if i roll skinny whites..but fats look better on the regal.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

*circus cars*, our lifestyle is about riding low not hopping as high as cars are getting these days :twak: :twak: :twak: 





also i hate it when theres a perfectly good topic about lowriding and people go and ruin it with there own little shit and has the least relevance to lowriding.... :twak:


----------



## regalnatedog (Feb 21, 2006)

cant stand a dirty or streaky windshield


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jun 8 2006, 02:04 AM~5571929
> *won't bleach white work on them???
> *


nope. 520's white walls suck.


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

I use paint thinner - really cleans/brings out the white.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAR Impala_@Jun 8 2006, 09:56 AM~5572968
> *I use paint thinner - really cleans/brings out the white.
> *


hmm.. didnt think of that.. i tried bleach and sos pads.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2006, 08:02 AM~5572998
> *hmm..  didnt think of that..  i tried bleach and sos pads.
> *


Yea SOS pads are the bomb!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 8 2006, 07:44 AM~5572480
> *nope.  520's white walls suck.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Not knowing how to clean 5.20's sux.


But owning clean 5.20's is a great feeling.


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 8 2006, 08:52 AM~5573240
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Not knowing how to clean 5.20's sux.
> But owning clean 5.20's is a great feeling.
> *


I`m both so I aint too bad.


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 8 2006, 07:52 AM~5573240
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Not knowing how to clean 5.20's sux.
> But owning clean 5.20's is a great feeling.
> *


i agree with that there is nothing like the feeling you get when cruising on 520's...


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

5.20's suck they're to tall and go all over the place on grooved freeways.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

felix plate frames on anything but a chevy,felix plate frames on cars that were never purchased there,felix plate frames on cars outside of cali.
shit hoppers.
a lowrider that was repainted with factory paint.
3 bar knockoffs.
hex nut knock offs.
truchaa.
extended uppers on non hoppers.
*blue and white 64s.* 
white guts.
lowriders that cant layout.
lowriders being driven around locked up.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jun 8 2006, 11:29 AM~5574223
> *felix plate frames on anything but a chevy,felix plate frames on cars that were never purchased there,felix plate frames on cars outside of cali.
> shit hoppers.
> a lowrider that was repainted with factory paint.
> ...



Man you hate the whole lowrider seen!! You need to find a diffrent hobbie.


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

> *felix plate frames on cars outside of cali.*




-----------------------Outside of LA County is more like it!----------------------------


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 8 2006, 02:15 PM~5574171
> *5.20's suck they're to tall and go all over the place on grooved freeways.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz+Jun 8 2006, 01:11 PM~5574146-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

5.2owned!


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

crushed velvet interiors...
fat white walls
over-done pinstriping
paint jobs with waves
chrome with rust on it
using JB welds instead of real welds..LOL
sloopy welding jobs
dirty interior
sloopy murals
dirty rims and tires
interior falling apart.


g-bodies...
the list goes on and on..lol


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

14x7,or13x7 w/o whitewalls on imps,or g- bodies , bullet knockoffs,rainbow flaked,or colored tint, big ass rims on g-bodies,or imps.


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Jun 7 2006, 04:48 PM~5569545
> *I hate people with shitty cars or no cars telling other people what they dislike about other peoples cars :scrutinize:  :nono: so some of you should keep quiet..you know who you are :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: Well put homie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jun 8 2006, 11:36 AM~5574260
> *Man you hate the whole lowrider seen!!  You need to find a diffrent hobbie.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

White interiors with colored piping.

Chain steering wheels

Crushed Velvet

Neon Tubes

Stickers

Hex and bullitt KO's

Bumpin any rap music made after 1997

Vinyl Tops

Murals without clearcoat

Too many colors

Clubs that will fly a plaque on anything

Circus cars

TV's

Clubs that make make you pay dues and you don't know where the money goes

Virgin Mary statues

Pinstripe Boxes

Lambo doors

Beer Tap handles as you're gear shifter

Mis-aligned body panels


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Some of you guy's might as well say "Cars on spokes".


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 8 2006, 01:48 PM~5575310
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 5.2owned!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 








































































:ugh:


----------



## LOCKDOWN 13 (Sep 8, 2005)

FUCK DIS SHIT


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 7 2006, 01:56 PM~5568841
> *you should look at them and say "look man, im getting raped here, can i have my privacy"
> everytime i pay for gas i feel like im getting mugged, without the pistol whipping.
> *


thats cuase your too much of a nice guy.

next time you fill up gas, go with all your tats showing so they are like,"look at that crazy gangbanger with a scene dipicting a drive by on his back, hes CRRRRRRAZY. Stay away from him"......


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 8 2006, 05:48 PM~5575310
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 5.2owned!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


5.20's suck so bad, I bought 28 of them. :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i dont know about ya. but i love my white leather guts in my caddy.


----------



## CHICAGORIDER (Mar 15, 2006)

I HATE 4DR IMPALAS & I HATE WHEN SOMEONE PUTS AN IMPALA TRUNK ON A BEL AIR OR BISCAYNE. I ALSO HATE BOLT -ONS (training wheels)


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

i hate people that take "for sale" pics of thier car and leave garbage and shit all over the interior...fuck that pisses me off....and people that think candy oriental blue is the greatest color ever invented....when people think a car is done once they put wheels on it......braggers....fuck i hate braggers...even subtle braggers...people that think lowriding is a "sport"..hence the need to win trophies...dirty inner fenders...you spend thousands of dollars and countless hours on your car and you can't even spend an hour wire brushing and flat-blacking them? people that have airbags because they think lifts are unreliable and "messy"....i could go on for hoursssssssss


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

20 inch rims and up on a car with hydraulics :uh:


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 8 2006, 09:03 PM~5577465
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 5.20's suck so bad, I bought 28 of them.  :uh:  :uh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


24 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

> *Bumpin any rap music made after 1997*




----------------------------------------I AGREE!-------------------------------------


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jun 8 2006, 09:28 PM~5577595
> *i dont know about ya. but i love my white leather guts in my caddy.
> *


I'll probably do white leather in my monte. either that or tan.


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 7 2006, 01:37 PM~5568419
> *When people have a "Daily" and a "Lowrider" that should be the same fucking car. Damn pretenders trying to be down.
> *


i have a daily beater and iam building a lo lo does that count


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2006, 10:50 AM~5567642
> *i hate the attention i get sometimes.  like have crowd at gas station with people asking 871023749127348237 fucking questions.    them o' friendly mother fuckers, i just want to pump my expensive gas and go.
> *



How about " How many switches do you have?" :angry: 

The other day I was cruising on Laurel Canyon, these guys pull up in a 4 door blazer. At the stop light, the passenger says, "lock it up". I told him that my batteries were dead. After convincing me, I locked it up. Of course, it came up slow. Anyways, they take off and the driver says to me ...."you better take that shit outta here the caddy at the gas station is going to clown you!" As he drives by me, he hits a corner and does a u turn and three wheels. I laughed my ass off. I kinda got mad but, heres a guy that driving a bagged 4 door talking about me getting clowned! Man........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

How about when people get in a club and then get the club name tatted the very next weekend? :uh:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 9 2006, 04:27 PM~5581902
> *How about when people get in a club and then get the club name tatted the very next weekend?  :uh:
> *



wassup?


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Jun 9 2006, 04:11 PM~5581818
> *i have a daily beater and iam building a lo lo does that count
> *


Yes, get you a lowrider to drive you making us look bad.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 8 2006, 11:03 PM~5577465
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 5.20's suck so bad, I bought 28 of them.  :uh:  :uh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 9 2006, 06:20 PM~5581864
> *How about " How many switches do you have?" :angry:
> 
> The other day I was cruising on Laurel Canyon, these guys pull up in a 4 door blazer. At the stop light, the passenger says, "lock it up". I told him that my batteries were dead. After convincing me, I locked it up. Of course, it came up slow. Anyways, they take off and the driver says to me ...."you better take that shit outta here the caddy at the gas station is going to clown you!" As he drives by me, he hits a corner and does a u turn and three wheels. I laughed my ass off. I kinda got mad but, heres a guy that driving a bagged 4 door talking about me getting clowned! Man........ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 9 2006, 06:20 PM~5581864
> *How about " How many switches do you have?" :angry:
> 
> The other day I was cruising on Laurel Canyon, these guys pull up in a 4 door blazer. At the stop light, the passenger says, "lock it up". I told him that my batteries were dead. After convincing me, I locked it up. Of course, it came up slow. Anyways, they take off and the driver says to me ...."you better take that shit outta here the caddy at the gas station is going to clown you!" As he drives by me, he hits a corner and does a u turn and three wheels. I laughed my ass off. I kinda got mad but, heres a guy that driving a bagged 4 door talking about me getting clowned! Man........ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: 

You did get clowned.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 9 2006, 07:39 PM~5582707
> *:uh:
> 
> You did get clowned.
> *



I dont think so.......


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jun 9 2006, 03:03 AM~5578361
> *24 :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I hate honda looking ricer tailights on lowriders, and bumper kits that dont fit.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

My pet peeve is Lowriders that (whether they roll knock offs or bolt ons, paint or primer, window tints or not, ride aroung locked up or laid out).........















.....they don't get driven cause they sit in a garage and rot away only to be pushed onto a trailer.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 9 2006, 11:09 PM~5583411
> *I hate honda looking ricer tailights on lowriders, and bumper kits that dont fit.
> *


bumper kits on plastic bumpers


----------



## eurolak (Feb 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 10 2006, 12:27 AM~5581902
> *How about when people get in a club and then get the club name tatted the very next weekend?  :uh:
> *


And they end up quitting the club :uh:


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

My pet peeve is hate riders


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 9 2006, 07:39 PM~5582707
> *:uh:
> 
> You did get clowned.
> *



Okay. I must be getting old.....


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 7 2006, 09:37 AM~5566596
> *I HATE white interiors too.  :barf:
> 
> 14x6s :thumbsdown:
> *



Well I guess im 0-2


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 9 2006, 04:52 PM~5582037
> *Yes, get you a lowrider to drive you making us look bad.
> *


Some people have jobs they have to drive to,my last car was stolen at work :angry:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

I HATE WHEN U JUST WASH YOUR CAR THEN A FUCKING BIRD SHITS ON IT.FUCKING BIRDS. :machinegun:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Cadillac Fleetwoods 1990-1992 are NOT rwd. 

The 1990, 1991, 1992 Cadillac RWD cars the lowriders use the parts from are Broughams.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 10 2006, 02:04 PM~5585293
> *Okay. I must be getting old.....
> *


I was the one driving that 4 door. :uh:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

When people look over your shoulder at a magazine and say "Does she come with the car?!?!?!?!" or "Is there a car in the picture?!?!?!?!"

Hahahahah, that is soooooooo fucking hilarious. You know I have NEVER heard that before!


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 11 2006, 06:21 AM~5588302
> *I was the one driving that 4 door.  :uh:
> *



Oh YA? 

Youre Armenian?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

There are a few things that just drives me crazy

1. How Young Hogg has not put his old footage on DVD yet Vol.1-30 ( I could be wrong cuz it was last year when I asked him about that)

2. How my Truucha DVDs wont play in my X-box 

3. How I see cars in LRM Mags (full features) & I can see flaws on the car in the pic. 

Ive got a lot more but I cant think of them right now


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

O yea people who try to sell stuff but dont post a Pic :uh:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

How most of the good looken Chuck Taylors are not made in half sizes & I wear a 10&1/2 size shoe & the sales guy at the mall trys to talk you into a bigger 11 like you will grow into them :uh: .......O well I will stick to my Shell Toe Adidas


----------



## 972impala63 (Feb 24, 2004)

CURB FEELERS ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! :barf:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 11 2006, 01:14 PM~5589125
> *Oh YA?
> 
> Youre Armenian?
> *


Youre an FBI Agent? :uh:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 11 2006, 03:35 PM~5590051
> *Youre an FBI Agent?  :uh:
> *



yes.........didnt I tell you?


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

I HATE ETCHED WINDOWS (YOU KNOW DAM WELL YOU CANT SEE OUT OF THAT SHIT)

I HATE TRANSFORMER CARS THAT DONT CLOSE PROPERLY OR LOOKS LIKE SHIT WHEN CLOSED

I HATE PEOPLE WITH BIG BODY CADDIES THAT USE 13 X 6 OR 14 X 6 IN THE REAR AND 7S IN THA FRONT


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

FBI agents.


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

My pet peeve is that all these pet peeves would be considered hating at any car show you go to. They're just opinions and tastes, some good and some horribly wrong.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

my pet peeve is euros.i hate ricers :angry:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 12 2006, 11:53 AM~5594886
> *FBI agents.
> *


mini trucks.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 12 2006, 08:29 PM~5596909
> *mini trucks.....
> *


i'll co-sign that...


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Club hoppers (from car club to car club.) *


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jun 12 2006, 11:48 PM~5598136
> *Club hoppers (from car club to car club.)
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jun 12 2006, 09:48 PM~5598136
> *Club hoppers (from car club to car club.)
> *


i think thats one of the top ten  of them all


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jun 12 2006, 09:48 PM~5598136
> *Club hoppers (from car club to car club.)
> *


I know its probrably a whole other topic but how many is too many ?Exceptions if clubs break up?


----------



## Lowwcutt78 (May 13, 2006)

Club hoppers :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

I hate it when people around here say "im building one of them LA style lowriders" and then in 6 months they are riding with white interior and wire wheels with 185-80-14 FAT white walls. :twak: :twak:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

^^im feeling you on the tires, but you really have some issues with white guts, huh?? lol


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 13 2006, 06:50 PM~5602819
> *I hate it when people around here say "im building one of them LA style lowriders" and then in 6 months they are riding with white interior and wire wheels with 185-80-14 FAT white walls.  :twak:  :twak:
> *


damn does this mean i have to take my fat whites off


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

5.20's and 14 inch rims on a caprice. :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

14's on an Impala too.



14's in general


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

lowrider trucks.. esp with stickers on windshield.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Thats etching holmes. Good one though.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 13 2006, 08:50 PM~5602819
> *I hate it when people around here say "im building one of them LA style lowriders" and then in 6 months they are riding with white interior and wire wheels with 185-80-14 FAT white walls.  :twak:  :twak:
> *


185-80-14 FAT WHITES AKA SALLY STRUTHERS.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

Bombs without visor`s,unless it`s a ragtop.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 13 2006, 08:53 PM~5603345
> *14's on an Impala too.
> 14's in general
> *



pet peeve : people who fall in with hype too much. I know you wouldnt be able to tell 15's from 14's on my truck.

I'd never put 13s on anything bigger than a g-body, why? just because, thats why.


oh and decals instead of paint/plaques, pins. thats possibly where the minitrucks loose there respect. 

biggest pet peeve related to the above. people who put huge banners on the window that say CHEVY, or S-10,MUSTANG or something like that like it not obvious enough what kind of vehicle it is. :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 13 2006, 06:50 PM~5602819
> *I hate it when people around here say "im building one of them LA style lowriders" and then in 6 months they are riding with white interior and wire wheels with 185-80-14 FAT white walls.  :twak:  :twak:
> *


I feel you homie. I put my pink slip on the line that I won't let L.A. down when I come out.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 7 2006, 10:07 AM~5567025
> *remember i seen lone star back in his civic on daytons days..  stopped in street in front of t-town hollar'n at a hooka!  funny stuff.
> 
> oh,not to get off topic ..but  my pet peeve is deep dish spokes on fwd cars..  esp 13-14"
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

DISLOYAL MEMBERS


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

1. FAT WHITE WALLS

2. CLUB HOPPERS

3. T-SHIRT / AVITAR MEMBERS :uh: 

4. SWANGAS

5. PIASA TRUCKS


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

people who "customize" there cars at pep boys and autozone.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Chain Steering wheels :barf:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

I fucking hate it when someone says "dros" or "draulics"


Or the idiots who come up and say "im getting that new airdraulic system, you know its airbags but uses hydraulics switches"




I do like it when Abel makes these kinds of topics. :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 14 2006, 05:24 PM~5608600
> *I fucking hate it when someone says "dros" or "draulics"
> Or the idiots who come up and say "im getting that new airdraulic system, you know its airbags but uses hydraulics switches"
> I do like it when Abel makes these kinds of topics.  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

This hat.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

this avatar.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

now thats gangsta.


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 14 2006, 10:16 PM~5609855
> *This hat.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

that hat is dead.


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

damn they bangin in here...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

big bodies without 13x-7s


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G_KRALY_@Jun 15 2006, 06:10 AM~5610617
> *big bodies without 13x-7s
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 15 2006, 12:01 AM~5610242
> *that hat is dead.
> *


Yo Mama


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

this truck...


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 15 2006, 11:33 AM~5611246
> *this truck...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

Ya'll just CLOWNIN' up in here...

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2006)

people who have enough NOS parts to solve the national debt.



3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: TATTOO-76, *OneStopImpalaShop*, bundy805


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 15 2006, 10:59 AM~5611381
> *people who have enough NOS parts to solve the national debt.
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: TATTOO-76, OneStopImpalaShop, bundy805
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't know what the big deal is about Fat Whites, bombs look sick with those tires on them and I'm not talking about the big gangster white wall either. I've seen 60's down sport them and I think it looks cool, but the new G-bodies Impalas just look better with skinny's. I did see this one car once from up north (gold 66 Impala and I wont say the club out of respect) had some fucking nasty ass bigggg white walls on his car. Shit looked like a powder donuts. You saw no black wall alllllll white. Now that is Nay-steee.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

OULAW BIG WHITEWALLS!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

spend $40k on a car & won't buy a $2.00 part for the car! :dunno:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

A LONG LINE OF CANDIED OUT/CHROMED OUT IMPALAS AND CADDIES (In a Car Show)ALL FROM THE SAME CLUB, and in the end of the line up....A LIFTED PINTO (From the Same Club)!


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Jun 15 2006, 09:45 PM~5615696
> *A LONG LINE OF CANDIED OUT/CHROMED OUT IMPALAS AND CADDIES (In a Car Show)ALL FROM THE SAME CLUB, and in the end of the line up....A LIFTED PINTO (From the Same Club)!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 15 2006, 10:06 PM~5614433
> *OULAW BIG WHITEWALLS!
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 


Amen brother Abel, amen.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

bumper kits on impalas 63 and up


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

> *bumper kits on impalas 63 and up*



----------------------bumper kits on impalas 61 and up---------------------------------


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

busted up weatherstripping


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 15 2006, 09:06 PM~5614433
> *OULAW BIG WHITEWALLS!
> *


And bullet knockoffs!? :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Jun 16 2006, 03:24 PM~5619375
> *And bullet knockoffs!? :biggrin:
> *


Might as well roll stocks!!!

Big whitewalls and bullets :barf:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 15 2006, 11:27 PM~5615963
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> Amen brother Abel, amen.
> *


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CMEDROP_@Jun 16 2006, 04:12 PM~5618941
> *busted up weatherstripping
> *


AMEN TO THAT TOO.


I CANT BELIEVE IT HASNT BEEN MENTIONED YET.


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 16 2006, 06:52 PM~5620218
> *AMEN TO THAT TOO.
> I CANT BELIEVE IT HASNT BEEN MENTIONED YET.
> *



How about overspray on stainless and weatherstripping?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

chrome bumper kits on bigbody towncars. bumper kits on impalas after 64. i saw a 65 today with a caddy bumper kit he knew i was laughing at him cause i pointed at him.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@Jun 16 2006, 10:03 AM~5617159
> *----------------------bumper kits on impalas 61 and up---------------------------------
> *


I agree but I will accept them on convertibles. :nono: on the hardtops.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 16 2006, 08:58 PM~5620244
> *How about overspray on stainless and weatherstripping?
> *


5.20 13's on a Candy 65 hardtop that doesnt get out much. :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2006)

WAX RESIDUE LEFT IN SEAMS.


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

curb feelers :barf:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Can't remember if anyone has posted this, 62 rocker moldings on anything but a 62.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Jun 17 2006, 04:54 AM~5621886
> *Can't remember if anyone has posted this, 62 rocker moldings on anything but a 62.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


I didnt mention it, but I am glad I am not the only one that feels that same way.




ANOTHER ONE, CAR CLUB PLAQUES IN THE DRIVERS DOOR, OR ANYWHERE ELSE EXCEPT THE BACK WINDOW...........PLAQUES BELONG IN THE BACK WINDOW. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 17 2006, 02:22 AM~5621644
> *WAX RESIDUE LEFT IN SEAMS.
> *


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 18 2006, 02:29 PM~5627544
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> I didnt mention it, but I am glad I am not the only one that feels that same way.
> ANOTHER ONE, CAR CLUB PLAQUES IN THE DRIVERS DOOR, OR ANYWHERE ELSE EXCEPT THE BACK WINDOW...........PLAQUES BELONG IN THE BACK WINDOW.  :biggrin:
> *


blah i plan on making mine a hood ornament


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

One member makes a "Chapter". :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Jun 18 2006, 04:29 PM~5627544-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 18 2006, 08:32 PM~5629472
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  


also...96 members and one car.....in a Car Club


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jun 6 2006, 07:38 PM~5564661
> *I cant stand it when you see a car with dirty ass white walls, its annoying.
> *


YOU & ME BOTH, DIRTY WHITE WALLS ARE LIKE A BRAND NEW OUTFIT WITH DIRTY SHOES ON :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Ive heard of White walls but never heard of Shit walls.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 6 2006, 09:40 PM~5565088
> *And aside from a car itself, I cant stand seeing someone with a knee length t-shirt on, that shit is so stupid looking, I cant see how any self respecting person could wear something so stupid looking.
> *


I see im not alone on....what the whole is the whole point of that :uh:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 16 2006, 10:23 PM~5621181
> *I agree but I will accept them on convertibles. :nono: on the hardtops.
> *




:uh: No Contis on any Car 60 on up!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

people who dont know shit who think its easy just to go driving your low low everyday.. "why you never drive it?? man i'd be cruising it all the time.." esp coming from a person driving a busted up hoo doo, who can't even keep their car clean let alone fix it up.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Jun 16 2006, 04:24 PM~5619375
> *And bullet knockoffs!? :biggrin:
> *


DAMN, I FORGOT ABOUT THOSE. :angry:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 21 2006, 04:22 PM~5646327
> *people who dont know shit who think its easy just to go driving your low low everyday..  "why you never drive it?? man i'd be cruising it all the time.."  esp coming from a person driving a busted up hoo doo, who can't even keep their car clean let alone fix it up.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jun 12 2006, 09:48 PM~5598136
> *Club hoppers (from car club to car club.)
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MarquisPlaya (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 21 2006, 04:22 PM~5646327
> *people who dont know shit who think its easy just to go driving your low low everyday..  "why you never drive it?? man i'd be cruising it all the time.."  esp coming from a person driving a busted up hoo doo, who can't even keep their car clean let alone fix it up.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 21 2006, 02:22 PM~5646327
> *people who dont know shit who think its easy just to go driving your low low everyday..  "why you never drive it?? man i'd be cruising it all the time.."  esp coming from a person driving a busted up hoo doo, who can't even keep their car clean let alone fix it up.
> *



HELL YEAH ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 357IN602 (May 26, 2005)

people who DONT GREASE THEIR KNOCK-OFFS :twak:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

When people have the lowrider man, or insignia on their car some where, or everywhere......or the lowrider song by war playing continuosly.. :uh: :uh: :uh: and maybe its been mentioned but crushed velvet or any type of velvet interior :barf: :barf:


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Jun 26 2006, 04:52 AM~5668934
> *When people have the lowrider man, or insignia on their car some where, or everywhere......or the lowrider song by war playing continuosly.. :uh:  :uh:  :uh: and maybe its been mentioned but crushed velvet or any type of velvet  interior :barf:  :barf:
> *


I agree with both. What sucks is, I grew up listening to WAR, when my dad lived in LA he was friends with Eric Burden (the Animals lead singer) who was in WAR for a short period of time, he did the vocals on Spill the Wine. So naturally I grew up listening to WAR even before I was old enough to talk. 


Just a little music history, Eric left the band right before they recorded the song Lowrider, at that time, they didnt have a lead singer, so they all kinda pitched in, which I personally think made that song alot better.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 7 2006, 02:37 PM~5568419
> *When people have a "Daily" and a "Lowrider" that should be the same fucking car. Damn pretenders trying to be down.
> *



God Damn right! Especially the ones with 22"s on their Daily. One way by day and another by night. These guys are posers. Or they have a ricer and a lowrider and call it the best of both worlds, but the Lowrider doesn't see the light of day untill show time. Most of us from NM drive our cars, period. Unless it is being worked on, then when it is done it hits the street.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Jun 7 2006, 05:48 PM~5569545
> *I hate people with shitty cars or no cars telling other people what they dislike about other peoples cars :scrutinize:  :nono: so some of you should keep quiet..you know who you are :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




Just because you don't own Loco 64 doesn't mean you don't know a good, or shity car when you see it. You don't have to be a singer to be able to tell the difference between AL Green and William Hung.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 26 2006, 07:23 AM~5669096
> *Just because you don't own Loco 64 doesn't mean you don't know a good, or shity car when you see it. You don't have to be a singer to be able to tell the difference between AL Green and William Hung.
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 26 2006, 06:18 AM~5669088
> *God Damn right! Especially the ones with 22"s on their Daily. One way by day and another by night. These guys are posers. Or they have a ricer and a lowrider and call it the best of both worlds, but the Lowrider doesn't see the light of day untill show time. Most of us from NM drive our cars, period. Unless it is being worked on, then when it is done it hits the street.
> *


Thats right


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phx rider+Jun 26 2006, 01:52 AM~5668934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the lowrider man on my daily to represent even when I`m not in my low-low.Tahoe stock,You guys dont expect me to take my low-low camping ,or san felipe ,zacatecas or maybe you guys haven`t had your ride stolen,or had a car jack attempt.Certain well respected clubs I have seen on cycles, alot of people have 4x4`s,dont see a problem with having multiple cars or other interest, can`t go to shows every weekend?


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 21 2006, 02:22 PM~5646327
> *people who dont know shit who think its easy just to go driving your low low everyday..  "why you never drive it?? man i'd be cruising it all the time.."  esp coming from a person driving a busted up hoo doo, who can't even keep their car clean let alone fix it up.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jun 21 2006, 05:15 PM~5646920
> *HELL  YEAH !  :thumbsup:
> *


We didnt agree on basketball ,but we agree on something :thumbsup:


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 26 2006, 05:18 AM~5669088
> *God Damn right! Especially the ones with 22"s on their Daily. One way by day and another by night. These guys are posers. Or they have a ricer and a lowrider and call it the best of both worlds, but the Lowrider doesn't see the light of day untill show time. Most of us from NM drive our cars, period. Unless it is being worked on, then when it is done it hits the street.
> *


so what are you saying just cause some people have a daily ricer or a suv with a lowrider at home there posers now because thay like differant types of cars


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

Those idiots who compliment you on your car,then want to lean all up against or lean on your ride while they're trying to hold a conversation with you...... :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Jun 26 2006, 01:52 AM~5668934
> *When people have the lowrider man, or insignia on their car some where, or everywhere......or the lowrider song by war playing continuosly.. :uh:  :uh:  :uh: and maybe its been mentioned but crushed velvet or any type of velvet  interior :barf:  :barf:
> *


Yea that LRM figure is cheesy, but you can't hate that war song.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 26 2006, 03:54 AM~5669024
> *I agree with both. What sucks is, I grew up listening to WAR, when my dad lived in LA he was friends with Eric Burden (the Animals lead singer) who was in WAR for a short period of time, he did the vocals on Spill the Wine. So naturally I grew up listening to WAR even before I was old enough to talk.
> Just a little music history, Eric left the band right before they recorded the song Lowrider, at that time, they didnt have a lead singer, so they all kinda pitched in, which I personally think made that song alot better.
> *


Oh shit realy?


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

*****'s that claimed they were down in the 90's but no roll Imports and Donks :barf: :barf: 
Fucking trend followers :thumbsdown:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jun 26 2006, 04:33 PM~5672302
> * Those idiots who compliment you on your car,then want to lean all up against or lean on your ride while they're trying to hold a conversation with you...... :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *



i hate people leaning on my car even though its not all hooked up i just hate that, i dont even lean on it. i just give them a rude look and they know why


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

stickers and primer :barf:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 7 2006, 03:54 PM~5568827
> *black wire loom is decent, it most cases its original, especially on 70's and up cars. But only when its covering up wire. When people put it on fuel lines, hydraulic hoses, HOLE OPENINGS, on the lip of inner fender wells etc etc, thats tacky.
> *


Damn thats skanless ghetto shit.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

cotton in the wheel wells at a show
shaved whitewalls
over extended arms
dry ass ashey lookin tires
door gaps / fender gaps
white guts
candy not sprayed evenly with tigerstripes and too dark at the jambs
crooked pinstripes and patterns
dull clear over metallic


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Yellow brake rotors
interior painted 50 different colors
crushed/ swirled velvet
loose pleats
diamond/ biscutt patterned upholstery(I like diamond/ biscutt tuck, not that sewn shit)
so called "designer" fabric anywhere on a car


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Hanging or placing dolls and manikins and shit on or around you're car at a show.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

How about using a t-shirt to cover cracked leather interior ay shows


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 26 2006, 05:54 AM~5669024
> *Just a little music history, Eric left the band right before they recorded the song Lowrider, at that time, they didnt have a lead singer, so they all kinda pitched in, which I personally think made that song alot better.
> *


i actually think Eric Burden did his best stuff with The Animals, and War did their best without Eric burden.. kind of ironic i think. 

by the way, song Lowrider is a fav of mine, as is for alot of people.. but my favorite song from War is Slippin Into Darkness.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 1 2006, 06:36 PM~5700043
> *i actually think Eric Burden did his best stuff with The Animals, and War did their best without Eric burden.. kind of ironic i think.
> 
> by the way, song Lowrider is a fav of mine, as is for alot of people.. but my favorite song from War is Slippin Into Darkness.
> *



I totally agree, I love The Animals, and I love WAR. 


But I think they were both at their best exactly like you described them. Except for the song "Spill the Wine" that was probably the best WAR recording with Eric Burdon on vocals.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 1 2006, 07:46 PM~5700437
> *I totally agree, I love The Animals, and I love WAR.
> But I think they were both at their best exactly like you described them. Except for the song "Spill the Wine" that was probably the best WAR recording with Eric Burdon on vocals.
> *


  
I dreamed i was in a Hollywood movie
And i was the star of that movie
.... and something about long haired leaping knomes! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 1 2006, 08:56 PM~5700474
> *
> I dreamed i was in a Hollywood movie
> And i was the star of that movie
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

u know the diamond bullets throw off more bling right??


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

I don't understand 90ed out 4 door 80's cadillac's. What's the point?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jul 1 2006, 11:18 PM~5701025
> *u know the diamond bullets throw off more bling right??
> *


and they work really good getting the juice out of lemons too!!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 1 2006, 11:14 PM~5701262
> *and they work really good getting the juice out of lemons too!!!!!!!
> *


cool..they multi-functional.


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 26 2006, 05:23 AM~5669096
> *Just because you don't own Loco 64 doesn't mean you don't know a good, or shity car when you see it. You don't have to be a singer to be able to tell the difference between AL Green and William Hung.
> *



i guess i can agree with that  ...............how about undercarriages spray painted white....baldtires... or overkill on pinstripe.


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Jun 19 2006, 05:59 PM~5634889
> *YOU & ME BOTH, DIRTY WHITE WALLS ARE LIKE A BRAND NEW OUTFIT WITH DIRTY SHOES ON :angry:
> *


& ALSO A-ARMS THATS NOT EXTENDED RIGHT......


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Jul 2 2006, 12:44 AM~5701798
> *i guess i can agree with that   ...............how about undercarriages spray painted white....baldtires... or overkill on pinstripe.
> *




I agree.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Alot of the pet peeves already mentioned I agree with, but my number one pet peeve is the lack of unity in lowriding. Countless times in countless post some use the phrase "lowriding community" yet they don't practice "unity" on here or in the streets. 

All I ask is practice what you preach.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *u know the diamond bullets throw off more bling right??*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 2 2006, 01:32 PM~5703036
> *Alot of the pet peeves already mentioned I agree with, but my number one pet peeve is the lack of unity in lowriding. Countless times in countless post some use the phrase "lowriding community" yet they don't practice "unity" on here or in the streets.
> 
> All I ask is practice what you preach.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

I DUNNO TOO MANY FOR ME...

ROLLN A FUKED UP CAR WITH DENTS MISSING PARTS AND STILL FLYING A PLAQUE..

DIFF STYEL K/OS ON A CAR .. MIXED MATCHED

ROLLN WITH FUCKED UP SOUNDS ..

FIXING UP A 4 DOOR IMPLALA ......WHY.... OH WHY 

JUS BEACUSE YOU HAVE A CANDY AND THE BODY OF THE CARS LOOKS LIKE THE 7 SEAS DONT MEAN IT RIGHT...


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jun 9 2006, 04:27 PM~5581902
> *How about when people get in a club and then get the club name tatted the very next weekend?  :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I THINK ONE SHOULD JUS BE GOOD E-NUFF..


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

AND WHEN THEY PAINT THE WHOLE UNDERCARRIAGE WHITE 

AND WHEN AT A SHOW THE STUFF THE FUKN WHEELWELLS WITH FUKN COTTON !~!!!


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 2 2006, 09:32 AM~5703036
> *Alot of the pet peeves already mentioned I agree with, but my number one pet peeve is the lack of unity in lowriding. Countless times in countless post some use the phrase "lowriding community" yet they don't practice "unity" on here or in the streets.
> 
> All I ask is practice what you preach.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

PEOPLE THAT FLY PLAQUES OR WEAR T-SHIRTS LIKE THEY ARE MEMBERS OF A CLUB, WITH NO CAR, OR EVEN IF THEY HAVE A CAR THE CLUB PRES. DON'T EVEN KNOW OF THEM....HOW CAN SOMEONE CLAIM TO BE APART OF A CLUB & THE FOUNDER NOT KNOW OF THEM? THESE GUYS ARE KNOWN AS UNAURTERISED RIDERS.....STOP PLAQUE FAKING :angry:


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jul 2 2006, 10:32 AM~5703036
> *Alot of the pet peeves already mentioned I agree with, but my number one pet peeve is the lack of unity in lowriding. Countless times in countless post some use the phrase "lowriding community" yet they don't practice "unity" on here or in the streets.
> 
> All I ask is practice what you preach.
> *


 I agree we all have our pet peeves my biggest like mentioned in the quote is the lack of unity in lowriding. i always thought lowriding was an art of customizing a car the way you want to express yourself not to please others 
Just my .02 cents


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 1 2006, 09:14 PM~5701262
> *and they work really good getting the juice out of lemons too!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Jul 2 2006, 12:11 PM~5703338
> *PEOPLE THAT FLY PLAQUES OR WEAR T-SHIRTS LIKE THEY ARE MEMBERS OF A CLUB, WITH NO CAR, OR EVEN IF THEY HAVE A CAR THE CLUB PRES. DON'T EVEN KNOW OF THEM....HOW CAN SOMEONE CLAIM TO BE APART OF A CLUB & THE FOUNDER NOT KNOW OF THEM? THESE GUYS ARE KNOWN AS UNAURTERISED RIDERS.....STOP PLAQUE FAKING :angry:
> *



OR THEY SAY WHERE YOUR CAR... WELL IM BUILDING ONE...IF IM GONNA JOIN AND FLY A PLAQUE IM GONNA REP TO THE FULLEST WITH A DONE CAR ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 1 2006, 03:55 PM~5699851
> *
> swirled velvet
> 
> *



God I hate that fabric worse than white guts! 

Black velour thats faded to purple from the sun along the top of their back seat.
secondary stripe white wall from excessive 3 wheel
exposed stereo wiring at the door sills
somebodys hood or trunk propped open with "The Club"
E&G booty kits on anything older than 1977
and speaking of booty kits, sporting one with the cheesey wire hubcap instead of a rim in it. :0


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 2 2006, 12:12 PM~5703602
> *OR THEY SAY WHERE YOUR CAR... WELL IM BUILDING ONE...IF IM GONNA JOIN AND FLY A PLAQUE IM GONNA REP TO THE FULLEST WITH A DONE CAR ...
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: YOU KNOW IT HOMIE.....


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

ooh and i hate it when they put the 62 antennas on the 63 and 64s,...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

The fanbelts that have the ridges on both sides instead of being smooth on the outside. :uh:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

14x6's on Big Bodys


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

peeps on lil telling you about lowriding when they have no ride


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AIWOLVERINE_@Jul 3 2006, 08:46 AM~5707360
> *peeps on lil telling you about lowriding when they have no ride
> *



what about LIL members who have no ride, and have no aspiration in building, buying or owning a lowrider.

i swear some of the LIL members arent even into lowriding, not even sure wtf they come here for.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2006)

I got one that bugs the fuck out of me.


People who respond on here saying shit like "*****, nicca etc etc etc, then in the next reply they are writing shit like "orale ese" and calling people "vato". but then in the next sentence, they are saying "*****" again.


wtf???????????


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 3 2006, 07:42 AM~5707722
> *I got one that bugs the fuck out of me.
> People who respond on here saying shit like "*****, nicca etc etc etc, then in the next reply they are writing shit like "orale ese" and calling people "vato". but then in the next sentence, they are saying "*****" again.
> wtf???????????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

When you finally get out to your first SuperShow and realize most of the cars you've seen in the mag that you thought were the shit are half assed in person.


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHICAGORIDER_@Jun 8 2006, 09:01 PM~5577816
> *I HATE 4DR IMPALAS & I HATE WHEN SOMEONE PUTS AN IMPALA TRUNK ON A BEL AIR OR BISCAYNE. I ALSO HATE BOLT -ONS (training wheels)
> *


you took the words right out of my mouth, I hate 4 door parts cars!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 2 2006, 11:57 AM~5703292
> *AND WHEN THEY PAINT THE WHOLE UNDERCARRIAGE WHITE
> 
> AND WHEN AT A SHOW THE STUFF THE FUKN WHEELWELLS WITH FUKN COTTON !~!!!
> ...



THAT SHIT RIGHT THERE LOOKS TACKY AS HELL, I STILL DON'T KNOW WHY THE HELL PEOPLE STUFF THIER SHIT WITH COTTON ! :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2006)

I dont know about anyone else, but I hate seeing cars at a show parked on 3-wheel, that shit looks corny.


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 2 2006, 10:24 PM~5706389
> *ooh and i hate it when they put the 62 antennas on the 63 and 64s,...
> 
> 
> *



Hey wait, I have 62 antennas on my 63 :angry:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

a "fully" redone :uh: car and they forgot to paint the firewall to match the outside color of the car. :0


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

when people call impalas "palas"


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

how about when someone is checking out your 59 and really looking hard for flaws when you are building it and picks out any small flaw and then goes into a long drawn out conversation on the 60 just like it that he used to have back in the day.. Didn't even know the year.. seems like everybody had one JUST LIKE IT at some point in time. :uh:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

GOT COTTON???







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 3 2006, 09:42 AM~5707722
> *I got one that bugs the fuck out of me.
> People who respond on here saying shit like "*****, nicca etc etc etc, then in the next reply they are writing shit like "orale ese" and calling people "vato". but then in the next sentence, they are saying "*****" again.
> wtf???????????
> *


Orale *****! :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Fat shaved whitewalls. :0


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jul 3 2006, 05:59 PM~5710146
> *how about when someone is checking out your 59 and really looking hard for flaws when you are building it and picks out any small flaw and then goes into a long drawn out conversation on the 60 just like it that he used to have back in the day..        Didn't even know the year..  seems like everybody had one JUST LIKE IT at some point in time. :uh:
> *


LOL, I think it was Seth who said some guy went on and on about his 61, and how the guy had one just like it. But the guy had a 64.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 3 2006, 06:06 PM~5710190
> *Orale *****!  :cheesy:
> *


Pinche ******!! :cheesy:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 3 2006, 05:05 PM~5710475
> *LOL, I think it was Seth who said some guy went on and on about his 61, and how the guy had one just like it. But the guy had a 64.
> *



Whatabout when you know more about a persons car then he does. :0


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

hippies


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 3 2006, 07:12 PM~5710511
> *Whatabout when you know more about a persons car then he does. :0
> *


What kills me is the old men (I know, we should respect our elders, but thank god they cant read our minds) but they always act like they know more about a certain car, and it seems like they always follow with "I bet you didnt know this though".


3 and a half years in the Impala parts business I heard enough.

And I swear on my life this story is true... A man called and ordered an outside door mirror FOR HIS 1964 IMPALA, he got it, called and said it was wrong, OK, giving him the right of way, I sent a replacement, he said it was wrong, after having him look in our catalog he picked out a mirror that he fealt was right, he got it, IT WAS STILL WRONG. By this time, the first one he recieved had came back, I opened the box, while he was on hold, and low and behold, it was the CORRECT MIRROR for a 64 Impala. SO while I am explaining this to him he interupted me and said "MY SIXTY FOE WAS MADE IN 1959", that shit caught me off gaurd, I was like "can you repeat that" and he did, so I was like, "THEY DIDNT MAKE THE 64 IMPALA UNTIL MID 63" He got pissed and said "I KNOW WHEN MY CAR WAS MADE, I'VE OWNED IT FOR 2 YEARS, HOW YOU GONNA TELL ME WHEN MY CAR WAS MADE"


TRUE STORY.


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

PAINTED INTERIOR PIECES THAT ARE FLAKING AND CRACKING! LET ME WRAP THAT SHIT!!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 3 2006, 06:20 PM~5710566
> *What kills me is the old men (I know, we should respect our elders, but thank god they cant read our minds) but they always act like they know more about a certain car, and it seems like they always follow with "I bet you didnt know this though".
> 3 and a half years in the Impala parts business I heard enough.
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *WTF!?!?!* :twak:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

How about when somebody braggs about how nice there paint is and the doors, hood, and trunk werent even removed when it was painted. or when the door jams dont match.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 3 2006, 07:37 PM~5710648
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  WTF!?!?! :twak:
> *


I SWEAR MAN. TO THIS DAY, I CANT BELIEVE IT REALLY HAPPENED.


----------



## Old School Habits (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 6 2006, 08:08 PM~5564549
> *I have a pet peeve about some LOWRIDERS......
> How can you spend a grip on your ride and NOT PUT A NICE LICENSE PLATE FRAME ON IT? :dunno:
> 
> ...


This is for California riders...
I hate when people have clean cars that can't pass smog checks. Got that red number in the back window. I HATE THAT SHIT! GET SOME TAGS DAMN IT!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Old School Habits_@Jul 3 2006, 07:12 PM~5711042
> *This is for California riders...
> I hate when people have clean cars that can't pass smog checks. Got that red number in the back window. I HATE THAT SHIT! GET SOME TAGS DAMN IT!
> *



HAHA I remember when I lived in Long Beach, Every g-body rolled that red number in the window. Nobodys shit was passin. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 3 2006, 06:05 PM~5710475
> *LOL, I think it was Seth who said some guy went on and on about his 61, and how the guy had one just like it. But the guy had a 64.
> *


 :biggrin: true story.

I had another one of a elder woman approaching my fiance and I at a rest stop on the way home from LRM miami show. This lady was in her 60's. She came right out and said that my 61 was first car she ever got laid in the back seat of. HAHAHAHAHA! :roflmao: I was laughing so hard my fiance and I were in tears.


----------



## Old School Habits (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jun 7 2006, 09:20 AM~5567116
> *I dislike when border brothers have these so called lowriders with dingle berries, virgin mary statues and christmas lights all over the car and they think they are cool and shit :uh:
> *


damn.....he went there


----------



## Old School Habits (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 3 2006, 09:02 PM~5711945
> *HAHA I remember when I lived in Long Beach, Every g-body rolled that red number in the window. Nobodys shit was passin.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I wish I worked at the California DMV. I'd make a killin' selling them things.


----------



## lacman (Oct 19, 2005)

I hate when somebody cuts out the dash (original radio) to put a modern CD player in a classic.


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 3 2006, 02:24 PM~5709658
> *I dont know about anyone else, but I hate seeing cars at a show parked on 3-wheel, that shit looks corny.
> *


You are trippin on that one. That's like saying you hate seeing cars with the front up and ass down


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

People really need to leave the cotton fill and the mulch at home where it belongs. Stop bringing that shit to the shows!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lacman_@Jul 4 2006, 01:51 AM~5712564
> *I hate when somebody cuts out the dash (original radio) to put a modern CD player in a classic.
> *


i'd cut the dash.. fuck original and fuck maintaining value. 

"i could leave it alone and keep it a classic..but i rather chop it up and make it a legend"


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *QUOTE(TATTOO-76 @ Jul 3 2006, 02:24 PM) *
> I dont know about anyone else, but I hate seeing cars at a show parked on 3-wheel, that shit looks corny.
> *



AMEN TO THAT!! Rolling on 3 around a corner is alright (I guess :uh: ), but parked in 3? :twak:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Jul 4 2006, 06:43 AM~5712962
> *You are trippin on that one. That's like saying you hate seeing cars with the front up and ass down
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 4 2006, 10:25 AM~5713124
> *i'd cut the dash.. fuck original and fuck maintaining value.
> 
> "i could leave it alone and keep it a classic..but i rather chop it up and make it a legend"
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lacman_@Jul 4 2006, 01:51 AM~5712564
> *I hate when somebody cuts out the dash (original radio) to put a modern CD player in a classic.
> *


:thumbsup: Nothing worse than seeing a plastic CD player in the dash of a classic. :thumbsdown:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 4 2006, 07:25 AM~5713124
> *i'd cut the dash.. fuck original and fuck maintaining value.
> 
> "i could leave it alone and keep it a classic..but i rather chop it up and make it a legend"
> *


I think this is the first time we agree.


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 4 2006, 09:31 AM~5713294
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


What's corny about a car parked on 3?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 4 2006, 04:35 PM~5715256
> *I think this is the first time we agree.
> *


then i change my mind. 

:biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *What's corny about a car parked on 3?*


What's NOT corny about that?


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

i love the look of an early 80's Corolla sittin' dogleg at a show. Thats what lowriding is all about.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

^^It's better when it's dogglegging over an S-10 that is slammin' frame.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Jul 4 2006, 10:33 PM~5716554
> *What's corny about a car parked on 3?
> *


because it looks fucking rediculous.


A LOWRIDER SHOULD BE PARKED LOW.


UNLESS ITS ON A TURN TABLE OR JACK STANDS. WHICH LEADS TO ANOTHER PET PEEVE. JUST BECAUSE A CAR HAS CHROME UNDER CARRIAGE, *DOESNT MEAN ITS NICE CHROME.* AND IT DOESNT MEAN THE CHROME SHOULD ALWAYS BE ON DISPLAY.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 4 2006, 08:04 PM~5716670
> *^^It's better when it's dogglegging over an S-10 that is slammin' frame.
> *


oooohhh yea,,,I FUCKIN' LOVE THAT SHIT!!! WHOOOAAAA!! makes me wanna get saran wrapped to a light pole!!!!!! Hell yea!!!


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

dirty white walls
buckets with plaques
cars at shows with cotton in the wheel wells
spokes on black tires 

but what i really hate is when i see a clean lowrider but once they hit the breaks it screeches so fuckin loud ....thats just anoying


----------



## lacman (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 4 2006, 08:25 AM~5713124
> *i'd cut the dash.. fuck original and fuck maintaining value.
> 
> "i could leave it alone and keep it a classic..but i rather chop it up and make it a legend"
> *


You call it makin' it a legend I call it fuckin off the interior. But to each is own.

I wouldn't even consider buying a classic with the dash cut.


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 4 2006, 09:11 PM~5716697
> *because it looks fucking rediculous.
> A LOWRIDER SHOULD BE PARKED LOW.
> UNLESS ITS ON A TURN TABLE OR JACK STANDS. WHICH LEADS TO ANOTHER PET PEEVE. JUST BECAUSE A CAR HAS CHROME UNDER CARRIAGE, DOESNT MEAN ITS NICE CHROME. AND IT DOESNT MEAN THE CHROME SHOULD ALWAYS BE ON DISPLAY.
> *


I believe if LIFESTYLE displayed their cars on 3 wheel you would have a different opinion.


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

MAYBE IT IS JUST ME BUT, I CAN NOT STAND TO OPEN LOWRIDER MAG. AND SEE NOTHING BUT ADS FOR BIG ASS FUCKIN' WHEELS????? MAYBE THEY THINK IT IS DONK MAG????

SUV'S WITH SPINNERS

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408_Life_@Jul 5 2006, 03:54 AM~5717932
> *MAYBE IT IS JUST ME BUT, I CAN NOT STAND TO OPEN LOWRIDER MAG. AND SEE NOTHING BUT ADS FOR BIG ASS FUCKIN' WHEELS?????  MAYBE THEY THINK IT IS DONK MAG????
> 
> SUV'S WITH SPINNERS
> ...


me two homie thats why i flip though the pages, if there are not enuff real low-lows i put it back, i'm not spending my chips on bullshit......


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Jul 5 2006, 04:38 AM~5717779
> *I believe if LIFESTYLE displayed their cars on 3 wheel you would have a different opinion.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Thank god they will never stoop to the level.


Real lowriders, keep it real and low.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 5 2006, 09:31 AM~5718280
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Thank god they will never stoop to the level.
> ...


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

when somebody has 8 impalas sittin around and doesn't wanna do anything to sell any of them but yet just lets them sit and be dirty and undrivin


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

LIKE A PIMP


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 5 2006, 08:31 AM~5718280
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Thank god they will never stoop to the level.
> ...



Sitting 3 wheel is gay :uh:


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 5 2006, 08:31 AM~5718280
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Thank god they will never stoop to the level.
> ...


LOL their cars do look beautiful slammed to the floor


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

I really hate when someone has an impala and the trim, hood and body lines aren't even.


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 3 2006, 01:24 PM~5709658
> *I dont know about anyone else, but I hate seeing cars at a show parked on 3-wheel, that shit looks corny.
> *



yup........  .......or when some idiot asks how high will I be able to hop or threewheel with an aircraft setup....it always bothered me to see a car with too many pumps :uh: or a street setup with A bad pump to battery ratio :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I already dislike a flip front end but whats worse is a flip front end and they dont clean up and shave the firewall. They just spray candy over the mangled metal that they cut up around the hinges and firewall. :barf:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 5 2006, 06:47 PM~5721329
> *I already dislike a flip front end but whats worse is a flip front end and they dont clean up and shave the firewall. They just spray candy over the mangled metal that they cut up around the hinges and firewall.  :barf:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 5 2006, 12:00 PM~5718675
> *LIKE A PIMP
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

seeing plaques in the side windows


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

CORNBALLS WALKING AROUND A CARSHOW MEANMUGGIN :uh: 
I'M SOOO SCARED


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

im so sick of rollin up places and hearin people call my ride a hydraulic car.... its a fukin lowrider for god sakes


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by graham_@Jul 5 2006, 07:05 PM~5721381
> *seeing plaques in the side windows
> *



Do people really drive around with them in the side window? I mean, I have had mine in the side while parked at a show but never while driving. :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Leaving you're car at any shop with the plaque still up. Sheesh.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76+Jun 7 2006, 12:40 AM~5565088-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

good topic


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

people who dont take pride of there clubs colors!!!(faded or shirts with holes on them :nono: )


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacman_@Jul 4 2006, 12:51 AM~5712564
> *I hate when somebody cuts out the dash (original radio) to put a modern CD player in a classic.
> *


i still got my original radio.i put my cd player in my glove compartment :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jul 5 2006, 06:10 PM~5721411
> *CORNBALLS WALKING AROUND A CARSHOW MEANMUGGIN :uh:
> I'M SOOO SCARED
> *


I just look like that aye. :angry: <----happy


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Women that attend shows who have no business wearing skimpy ass clothes! :barf:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Sometimes I see a car that has a piece of the moulding screwed on where there shouldnt be any screws on it.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 5 2006, 10:22 PM~5722261
> *Women that attend shows who have no business wearing skimpy ass clothes! :barf:
> *


X 1,000,000


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacman_@Jul 4 2006, 12:51 AM~5712564
> *I hate when somebody cuts out the dash (original radio) to put a modern CD player in a classic.
> *


i still got my original radio.i put my cd player in my glove compartment :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 5 2006, 09:22 PM~5722261
> *Women that attend shows who have no business wearing skimpy ass clothes! :barf:
> *



x10000000...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 5 2006, 11:23 PM~5722267
> *Sometimes I see a car that has a piece of the moulding screwed on where there shouldnt be any screws on it.
> *


 lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Jul 4 2006, 11:19 PM~5717268
> *cars at shows with cotton in the wheel wells
> 
> *





*THIS BROTHA DIDNT BUST HIS MUTHAFUCKIN ASS FOR YO SHOW CAR BITCH!*


----------



## Old School Habits (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 8 2006, 04:07 PM~5575791
> *White interiors with colored piping.
> 
> Chain steering wheels
> ...


Vinyl Tops? C'mon man... what's a og cadillac fleetwood brougham d'elegance without a vinyl top? A brougham without a vinyl top is in the same class as a sedan de'ville or a regular 'ol coupe. LoL... Us brougham riders have a reputation to live up to. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 6 2006, 12:22 AM~5722261
> *Women that attend shows who have no business wearing skimpy ass clothes! :barf:
> *


tortas in a size 2......... :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 



im like damn, did she use a snow shovel to get dressed or what?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Jul 2 2006, 12:11 PM~5703338
> *PEOPLE THAT FLY PLAQUES OR WEAR T-SHIRTS LIKE THEY ARE MEMBERS OF A CLUB, WITH NO CAR, OR EVEN IF THEY HAVE A CAR THE CLUB PRES. DON'T EVEN KNOW OF THEM....HOW CAN SOMEONE CLAIM TO BE APART OF A CLUB & THE FOUNDER NOT KNOW OF THEM? THESE GUYS ARE KNOWN AS UNAURTERISED RIDERS.....STOP PLAQUE FAKING :angry:
> *


amen to that


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 3 2006, 04:20 PM~5710566
> *What kills me is the old men (I know, we should respect our elders, but thank god they cant read our minds) but they always act like they know more about a certain car, and it seems like they always follow with "I bet you didnt know this though".
> 3 and a half years in the Impala parts business I heard enough.
> 
> ...


WTF :uh: :twak: What a retard.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *Vinyl Tops? C'mon man... what's a og cadillac fleetwood brougham d'elegance without a vinyl top? A brougham without a vinyl top is in the same class as a sedan de'ville or a regular 'ol coupe*


A Fleetwood coupe with no vinyl top? Nowhere near the same class as a d'Ville


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 6 2006, 08:12 AM~5723803
> *tortas in a size 2......... :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> im like damn, did she use a snow shovel to get dressed or what?
> *


:roflmao: 


White fools with gold teef in their mouf usually accompanied by a $1500 car with $10,000 wheels. Screaming, "YEE-YEE!" out the window. :ugh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 6 2006, 07:59 AM~5724155
> *:roflmao:
> White fools with gold teef in their mouf usually accompanied by a $1500 car with $10,000 wheels. Screaming, "YEE-YEE!" out the window. :ugh:
> *


LOL...I was flipping the channels last night and caught a minute of Next on MTV. This dude had a "grille," which was nothing more than a piece of tin foil over his teeth. He's like "You know how wild the girls go over this look!?!" :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 6 2006, 10:03 AM~5724174
> *LOL...I was flipping the channels last night and caught a minute of Next on MTV.  This dude had a "grille," which was nothing more than a piece of tin foil over his teeth.  He's like "You know how wild the girls go over this look!?!"  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

I ABSOLUTLY HATE WHEN FUCKERS GO TO A CARSHOW AND THEY FEEL THEY HAVE TO WHERE THIS :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 6 2006, 07:12 AM~5723803
> *tortas in a size 2......... :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> im like damn, did she use a snow shovel to get dressed or what?
> *



East Coasters that use West Coast slang, then refer back to their roots :uh: :0 



Orale Pues Nicca  











:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

I hate gay ass signatures :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by emo_@Jul 6 2006, 10:08 AM~5724203
> *I ABSOLUTLY HATE WHEN FUCKERS GO TO A CARSHOW AND THEY FEEL THEY HAVE TO WHERE THIS  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. Also those wannabe thugsters that walk around trying to look like Paul Wall. :thumbsdown: (might be a houston thang though)


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

I hate people who put "baller" in their profile, then we see them in the bike or model car section :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

People who put 30K into an Impala then run China Wires. I will NEVER understand that.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 6 2006, 10:30 AM~5724330
> *I hate people who put "baller" in their profile, then we see them in the bike or model car section :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

TV's in an old Impala, especially in the trunk :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

Raiders theme cars


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

Murals of family members and kidz


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

50 T shirts around 1 car


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

Non Lowriders at a Lowrider show


including Euros


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

colored wire loom on the engine,


fuct up wiring on the hydraulics


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

when someone pulls a stock engine out, throws a Kragen dress up kit, then puts it back in :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

people that collect parts for profit, or so others can't have them.... :angry:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 6 2006, 10:41 AM~5724383
> *people that collect parts for profit, or so others can't have them.... :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

people that have a bunch of rusted out cars that they have no intention to build, or sell, solely for the purpose to say "I have a few Impala and Bel air ragS" WTF??? :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

People that talk about what they are "going" to build.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

5.20 whores


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

people that keep clicking on "add a reply", even though the message board says wait 28 seconds :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

people who speak on things or criticize when they have not built anything show worthy themselves :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

slingshots, telescopic cylinders, and reinforced TOYOTA rearends?? WTF :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 6 2006, 10:46 AM~5724399
> *people that keep clicking on "add a reply", even though the message board says wait 28 seconds :uh:
> *


  

<----guilty (Postwhore)


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

Mods who delete all the good shit talking


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 6 2006, 08:36 AM~5724358
> *Murals of family members and kidz
> *


thats a heartless thing to say. a lot of people build lowriders as extensions of them selves and use them to express there creativity and love for many reasons, including family.
well, I gotta say everyone has their on opinions on what is good and not, and they have that right, but I cannot believe some of the things I have read on this topic so far. as if most of you have no respect for what has set lowriders apart from everyone elses cars, and the tradition it carries. but to each his own I guess..


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 6 2006, 09:49 AM~5724415
> *thats a heartless thing to say. a lot of people build lowriders as extensions of them selves and use them to express there creativity and love for many reasons, including family.
> well, I gotta say everyone has their on opinions on what is good and not, and they have that right, but I cannot believe some of the things I have read on this topic so far. as if most of you have no respect for what has set lowriders apart from everyone elses cars, and the tradition it carries. but to each his own I guess..
> *


people who get emotional

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

Club member who don't make meetings because gas is too expensive


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

rap music in Impalas


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

lazy fuckin club members


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

dipshits on the internet. lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

cars with way too much striping on a stock paint job trying to "fake" patterns


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

people who talk to me that have bicycles

have you ridden a lowrider bike lately?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

baddass car being towed on a uhaul trailer


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

Impala interiors stitched in the original pattern instead of a cars 1 kit


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

people who take more than 5 years to build a car :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

Fake Dinsmores :angry:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

People who say "For Life", then join another club :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

Club members who don't pull their own weight...


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

frenched antennas


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

bumperkits on a 64 with a dayton in the middle


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

Stock Impalas at a Lowrider show??


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

expected to have your car shot for free, yet the model gets paid??? :angry:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

ugly women at car shows who think they're fine because they have a short skirt on


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

fat gurls with tattoos


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

car shows in the middle of summer in a parking lot, example San Diego


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

colored rags aroung the steering column,


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

No hoods on cars in Nor Cal


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

When people get on LIL talking about someone getting sick or shot, and then we see 15 pages of :angel: :angel: 

:uh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

Topics about "What club should I join?" or Do you like 63 or 64's better?" Or "Has anyone seen the movie Boulevard Nights?"


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

People who have talked to sum1 1 time, then they are referred to as "The Homie"


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

Did I mention Fake Dinsmores??


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

I hate Lowrider Experts


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

people who think that just because they own an Impala, it is worth 50K


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

That we can't bring a damn cooler into a car show :angry:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 6 2006, 11:10 AM~5724565
> *colored rags aroung the steering column,
> *


I've only seen that on stolen cars with broken columns around here...


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 6 2006, 10:59 AM~5724155
> *:roflmao:
> White fools with gold teef in their mouf usually accompanied by a $1500 car with $10,000 wheels. Screaming, "YEE-YEE!" out the window. :ugh:
> *


What about a white guy, with "chicano style" tattoo's. Including a "13". And chicano style clown tattoo with the clown wearing a 13 jersey. And gold, or any kind of "altered teef".



Ass clowns :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by emo_@Jul 6 2006, 11:08 AM~5724203
> *I ABSOLUTLY HATE WHEN FUCKERS GO TO A CARSHOW AND THEY FEEL THEY HAVE TO WHERE THIS  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


what about when white people wear that to their wedding, and say its because they are "real lowriders" and in all reality, they have a mini-truck.




i know people who have done it. :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

what, are we all supposed to look like cowboys or something? ( disclaimer-I have no chicano style tat's, and only 1 gold tooth, dentist style)


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 6 2006, 11:25 AM~5724292
> *East Coasters that use West Coast slang, then refer back to their roots :uh:  :0
> Orale Pues Nicca
> :biggrin:
> *


Orale, but we dont use snow palas here.


It dont snow here.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 6 2006, 11:49 AM~5724415
> *thats a heartless thing to say. a lot of people build lowriders as extensions of them selves and use them to express there creativity and love for many reasons, including family.
> well, I gotta say everyone has their on opinions on what is good and not, and they have that right, but I cannot believe some of the things I have read on this topic so far. as if most of you have no respect for what has set lowriders apart from everyone elses cars, and the tradition it carries. but to each his own I guess..
> *


I seen one car with murals of the guys kids and, I swear it looked so bad it should be considered CHILD ABUSE.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 6 2006, 01:08 PM~5725290
> *I seen one car with murals of the guys kids and, I swear it looked so bad it should be considered CHILD ABUSE.
> *



:0 That is good shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 6 2006, 12:08 PM~5725290
> *I seen one car with murals of the guys kids and, I swear it looked so bad it should be considered CHILD ABUSE.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

WACK ASS ACTS AT LOWRIDER SHOWS CASE IN POINT WE DONT LISTEN TO THIS BULLSHIT SO PLEASE SAVE YOUR MONEY LRM


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 6 2006, 08:54 AM~5724432
> *rap music in Impalas
> *


Time to retire?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> people who get emotional
> :biggrin:





> Club member who don't make meetings because gas is too expensive





> rap music in Impalas





> lazy fuckin club members





> cars with way too much striping on a stock paint job trying to "fake" patterns





> people who talk to me that have bicycles
> 
> have you ridden a lowrider bike lately?





> baddass car being towed on a uhaul trailer





> Impala interiors stitched in the original pattern instead of a cars 1 kit





> people who take more than 5 years to build a car :uh:





> Fake Dinsmores :angry:





> People who say "For Life", then join another club :ugh: :ugh:





> Club members who don't pull their own weight...





> frenched antennas





> bumperkits on a 64 with a dayton in the middle





> Stock Impalas at a Lowrider show??





> expected to have your car shot for free, yet the model gets paid??? :angry:





> ugly women at car shows who think they're fine because they have a short skirt on





> fat gurls with tattoos





> car shows in the middle of summer in a parking lot, example San Diego





> colored rags aroung the steering column,





> No hoods on cars in Nor Cal





> When people get on LIL talking about someone getting sick or shot, and then we see 15 pages of :angel: :angel:
> 
> :uh:





> Topics about "What club should I join?" or Do you like 63 or 64's better?" Or "Has anyone seen the movie Boulevard Nights?"





> People who have talked to sum1 1 time, then they are referred to as "The Homie"





> Did I mention Fake Dinsmores??





> I hate Lowrider Experts





> people who think that just because they own an Impala, it is worth 50K





> That we can't bring a damn cooler into a car show :angry:


*people who bitch about a bunch of shit*


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

MY BIGGEST PET PEEVE IS WHEN SOMEONE TAKES A FULL CHROMED OUT 63 CONV BIG BLOCK CAR AND TEARS IT DOWN.


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jul 6 2006, 10:40 AM~5725481
> *people who bitch about a bunch of shit
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 6 2006, 12:41 PM~5725493
> *MY BIGGEST PET PEEVE IS WHEN SOMEONE TAKES A FULL CHROMED OUT 63 CONV BIG BLOCK CAR AND TEARS IT DOWN.
> *


or people who kandie paint an 88 :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Jul 6 2006, 08:33 AM~5724347-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I'm a hoe.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 6 2006, 09:33 AM~5724347
> *People who put 30K into an Impala then run China Wires. I will NEVER understand that.
> *


X 2,000,000

Talkin bout "But theyre custom because they were taken apart, powdercoated and put back together in Santa Fe Springs so that means theyre technically not Chinas anymore." :uh: :0


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 6 2006, 08:33 AM~5724347
> *People who put 30K into an Impala then run China Wires. I will NEVER understand that.
> *


13X7 Wires are the way to go on Impalas. :machinegun: Daytons


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Murals of Selena :0


----------



## lacman (Oct 19, 2005)

Louis vutton interiors, paint jobs and vinyl tops or any other gay ass designer shit.

Ricers with D's sticking out from under the car

People who think everyone is supposed to do the same exact shit to their car.

when people cut holes in doors and you can see the speaker grill 

I once saw some idiot with a donk that put NBA team patches all over his interior, I hope no one else did that.


putting buick port holes on non-buicks


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lacman_@Jul 6 2006, 01:40 PM~5726184
> *People who think everyone is supposed to do the same exact shit to their car.
> 
> *


x 1,000,000


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

in order to have a be COOL on layitlow you have to have

1) a color bar

and any oldskool with 20;s or bigger :angry:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 6 2006, 11:00 AM~5724477
> *people who take more than 5 years to build a car :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :happysad: :burn:
I thought you were.... "The Homie"? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 6 2006, 04:46 PM~5726238
> *in order to have a be COOL on layitlow you have to have
> 
> 1) a color bar
> ...


what you got against color bars. :angry:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 6 2006, 04:09 PM~5726382
> *what you got against color bars.  :angry:
> *


Racist!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 6 2006, 02:30 PM~5726119
> *Murals of Selena  :0
> *



or GOODTIMER :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 6 2006, 04:09 PM~5726382
> *what you got against color bars.  :angry:
> *


nothing.. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

I cannot stand it when Impala's side trim don't line up! Also when the white kids around here with their gold teef tell me I need to put some 22's on my Impala then it would be the shit. I hate people. :angry:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 6 2006, 05:33 PM~5726528
> *nothing..  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=35503


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 2 2006, 11:24 PM~5706389
> *ooh and i hate it when they put the 62 antennas on the 63 and 64s,...
> 
> 
> *


That's a picky thing to have as a peeve, the bases are so much nicer.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 6 2006, 02:53 PM~5726281
> *:roflmao:  :happysad:  :burn:
> I thought you were.... "The Homie"?  :biggrin:
> *



I was reflecting on my life   
I gez we sing the same song. Look at it this way though. By the time your car is out those patterns will be back in style :0 


:biggrin: jk


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 6 2006, 04:03 PM~5726703
> *I cannot stand it when Impala's side trim don't line up! Also when the white kids around here with their gold teef tell me I need to put some 22's on my Impala then it would be the shit. I hate people. :angry:
> *


63 Impala side trim doesn't line up if it is repo. The real deal og shit does


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 6 2006, 02:01 PM~5725963
> *
> Highly disagree. My dad died and all he wanted was for me to finish the car. I might put his face somewhere nice.
> 
> ...



Ok, let me rephrase that. The ones I have seen have not been in the right location, or looked right, but then again they haven't been done by Fonzy either :0 

I am sure yours will come out nice


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

i hate ****** ass CARS with bigs rims.... big rims were made for TRUCKS AND SUVS


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 6 2006, 08:14 PM~5727583
> *63 Impala side trim doesn't line up if it is repo. The real deal og shit does
> *




:nono: :nono: 


depends on the installer.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 6 2006, 06:17 PM~5727595
> *:nono:  :nono:
> depends on the installer.
> *



typically though. 

I have already been through this with you :angry: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 6 2006, 08:18 PM~5727604
> *typically though.
> 
> I have already been through this with you :angry:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANUTHASICCFOE_@Jul 6 2006, 06:17 PM~5727593
> *i hate ****** ass CARS with bigs rims.... big rims were made for TRUCKS AND SUVS
> *


I hate when people talk shit but fail to post what they got :0 :0 

Donks IV Life Muthafucca. Keep it Real in Miami


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 6 2006, 09:08 PM~5564549
> *I have a pet peeve about some LOWRIDERS......
> How can you spend a grip on your ride and NOT PUT A NICE LICENSE PLATE FRAME ON IT? :dunno:
> 
> ...



**** that start topics, get people worked up, then never come back...


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 6 2006, 07:22 PM~5727624
> ***** that start topics, get people worked up, then never come back...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by emo_@Jul 6 2006, 01:33 PM~5725436
> *WACK ASS ACTS AT LOWRIDER SHOWS CASE IN POINT WE DONT LISTEN TO THIS BULLSHIT SO PLEASE SAVE YOUR MONEY LRM
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:

*Who the fuck is Lil Rob?*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 6 2006, 03:46 PM~5726238
> *in order to have a be COOL on layitlow you have to have
> 
> 1) a color bar
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jul 3 2006, 05:02 PM~5710161
> *GOT COTTON???
> 
> 
> ...



GOT COTTON???


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 6 2006, 07:40 PM~5728289
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Who the fuck is Lil Rob?
> *


yeah LRM needs to have people like little john and, D4L at their shows!!! Yeeeeeaaaaaahhhhh, Shake your laffy taffy!!!!!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jul 3 2006, 05:02 PM~5710161
> *GOT COTTON???
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: 

GOT COTTON???







:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

oops double post.. fkn flood control.. said it didnt post :machinegun:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 6 2006, 12:25 PM~5725763
> *or people who kandie paint an 88  :uh:
> *


mossberg pump im ridin shotgun literally


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 6 2006, 07:46 PM~5728320
> *yeah LRM needs to have people like little john and, D4L at their shows!!! Yeeeeeaaaaaahhhhh, Shake your laffy taffy!!!!!
> *


Fuck them fools! Lowriding, and LRM was started by chicanos, so they get people that can relate to this shit. Those sorry fools don't drive g-rides, they talk about drivin cars with big ass truck,or SUV rims.


----------



## FIREMAN63 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 100 spokes_@Jul 5 2006, 02:38 AM~5717779
> *I believe if LIFESTYLE displayed their cars on 3 wheel you would have a different opinion.
> *


 that shit will never happen


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Jul 6 2006, 09:54 PM~5728689
> *that shit will never happen
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Jul 6 2006, 11:54 PM~5728689
> *that shit will never happen
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Foo's that are racist and bring out the race or culture card in everything Lowrider related.

I want to join a car club not a a damn culture club!

And who the fuck is Lil Rob??? Sombody please hire CMW to rap at their car show please.


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Jul 6 2006, 09:54 PM~5728689
> *that shit will never happen
> *


Never said it would!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

http://video.tinypic.com/player.php?v=1z64igw


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

:0 where when someone screw on the side moldings or rockerpanels with screws..


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

What really bothers me is a bigbody with a candy paint all kinds of patterns, but they dont paint the grey mouldings.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Or when they paint the whole damn car and forget the bottoms of the doors.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

How about this one fellas, guys selling there cars after they get married cause they think its time to grow up :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

people who think "old school" is the 90's


AND THERE ARE ALOT OF GUYS ON HERE THAT THINK THAT WAY.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 7 2006, 07:46 AM~5730730
> *people who think "old school" is the 90's
> AND THERE ARE ALOT OF GUYS ON HERE THAT THINK THAT WAY.
> *


I went to a junkyard recently to pick up a bumper filler for an 80s Buick. The dude said they junk all the cars from the 80s and early 90s. That made me feel old. :tears:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@Jul 6 2006, 10:54 PM~5728689
> *that shit will never happen
> *


 :0 :roflmao: The truth!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

When you go to a car show and the portable crappers are full of shit beyond it's OSHA limits :burn:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 7 2006, 10:18 AM~5731530
> *When you go to a car show and the portable crappers are full of shit beyond it's OSHA limits  :burn:
> *


Or when somebody sprays nasty corndog Hershey squirts all over the place. :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 7 2006, 12:20 PM~5731541
> *Or when somebody sprays nasty corndog Hershey squirts all over the place. :barf:
> *


Or you are taking a leak in one trying to hold your breath but you hear a heffer blow her assgasket in the next crapper and you bust out laughing, leaving you inhaling all kinds of shit. :burn: :buttkick:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

I've got one.


What about people who paint their frames just to say "my frame matches the car". But it looks like shit in the process, they dont sand down or mold any of the factory welds and they barely degrease anything, they just paint it and think they are building a show car. 

The worst ones are the ones left on the frame, and everything underneith is painted to match the exterior, but it LOOKS LIKE SHIT, a black belly would look cleaner in their case.




I have seen it on alot of car, and heard the owners brag saying shit like "my belly is painted too, just like the outside of my car". :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Homies that cant make it to a show cuz their women got them by the balls. 
Take your fuckin balls out her purse. :0


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 7 2006, 06:46 AM~5730730
> *people who think "old school" is the 90's
> AND THERE ARE ALOT OF GUYS ON HERE THAT THINK THAT WAY.
> *


x2


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 7 2006, 02:11 AM~5729870
> *How about this one fellas, guys selling there cars after they get married cause they think its time to grow up :uh:
> *



I GOT TO FEEL YOU ON THIS ONE:
"TIME TO GROW UP " :twak: 
"***** GROW SOME BALLS"


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jul 7 2006, 10:23 AM~5731557
> *Or you are taking a leak in one trying to hold your breath but you hear a heffer blow her assgasket in the next crapper and you bust out laughing, leaving you inhaling all kinds of shit.  :burn:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Top 5 Excuses when it comes to finishing a car......

1.I got babies in shitty diapers. 

2.I'm thinking of buying another project car, so the original plan is going on the back burner.

3.I dont have the same resources in my area as you.

4.I'm buying parts for the car right now on ebay. *( 1 month later, selling them on Ebay.) To Fund for the wife's new purchase of a massaging showerhead.*

5.I just bought a home, my finances say differently. 

:uh:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 7 2006, 05:11 PM~5733657
> *Top 5 Excuses when it comes to finishing a car......
> 
> 1.I got babies in shitty diapers.
> ...


6. My mom wont let me keep anymore cars at her house.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

FOOLS THAT CANT BUY SHIT THEY DESPERATELY NEED CUZ THEIR OL LADY WONT LET THEM.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 7 2006, 06:11 PM~5733657
> *Top 5 Excuses when it comes to finishing a car......
> 
> 1.I got babies in shitty diapers.
> ...


Another popular one is I going to sell my car to get a boat. :uh:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 7 2006, 09:04 PM~5734421
> *Another popular one is I going to sell my car to get a boat. :uh:
> *


id get a boat too


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

when someone will spend more on trim pieces that are nowhere near perfect at a wreckin yard when you just found em brand new in package ones for nearly half the price cuz they dont want to wait.......


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

People who refer 100 spokes as D's or Daytons when they are nothing but some cheap ass chinas.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 7 2006, 09:09 PM~5734446
> *id get a boat too
> *


You dont have any business in this topic, your not a lowrider.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 7 2006, 09:19 PM~5734499
> *You dont have any business in this topic, your not a lowrider.
> *


 not anymore thanks to your club and a few others


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 7 2006, 09:27 PM~5734542
> *not anymore thanks to your club and a few others
> *


Glad we could help.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 7 2006, 09:31 PM~5734556
> *Glad we could help.
> *


yeah were returning the favor by dragging your plaque around


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 7 2006, 09:32 PM~5734564
> *yeah were returning the favor by dragging your plaque around
> *


I would like to see you live through that.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 7 2006, 09:41 PM~5734602
> *I would like to see you live through that.
> *


i should do just fine you guys are the ones gettting shot at not me


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 7 2006, 09:43 PM~5734609
> *i should do just fine you guys are the ones gettting shot at not me
> *


Real funny bitch boy.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 7 2006, 09:49 PM~5734630
> *Real funny bitch boy.
> *


id figure that would strike a nerve


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 6 2006, 10:03 AM~5724505
> *frenched antennas
> *




:uh: Whats wrong with that?


How about every fucking Impala having double antennas? They didn't all come that way


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jul 7 2006, 09:51 PM~5734641
> *:uh:  Whats wrong with that?
> How about every fucking Impala having double antennas? They didn't all come that way
> *


is that an option or did people just do it for Symetrical purposes


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jun 26 2006, 02:07 PM~5670915
> *I have the lowrider man on my daily to represent even when I`m not in my low-low.Tahoe stock,You guys dont expect me to take my low-low camping ,or san felipe ,zacatecas or maybe you guys haven`t had your ride stolen,or had a car jack attempt.Certain well respected clubs I have seen on cycles, alot of people have 4x4`s,dont see a problem with having multiple cars or other interest, can`t go to shows every weekend?
> *




I am talking about people who say only certain cars are a "lowrider" then have some bullshit daily driver...There should be no difference. I ride a Harley, and drive a lowrider, and like hotrods, but I don't ride what is the latest thing so I look like I am with the times. That is what I meant. Too many people trying to fit in with what is new... POSERS!!!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 7 2006, 09:53 PM~5734651
> *is that an option or did people just do it for Symetrical purposes
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 7 2006, 10:53 PM~5734651
> *is that an option or did people just do it for Symetrical purposes
> *


Optional back then, Now its a requirement when owning a 2 door Chevrolet Impala.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 7 2006, 10:33 PM~5734788
> *Optional back then, Now its a requirement when owning a 2 door Chevrolet Impala.
> *


 :uh: require


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 7 2006, 11:34 PM~5734801
> *:uh: require
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

*LOWNSLOW302*
Most active in *Lowrider Bikes*
( 1463 posts / 62% of this member's active posts )

People who speak on Lowriding when they are still in the minor (kiddie) leagues.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 7 2006, 10:39 PM~5734831
> *LOWNSLOW302
> Most active in Lowrider Bikes
> ( 1463 posts / 62% of this member's active posts  )
> ...


not for long


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

a pre 65 Impala convertible sporting a fluffy custom dash and interior


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 7 2006, 11:40 PM~5734838
> *not for long
> *


Arent you supposed to be with Boobie?


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 7 2006, 10:42 PM~5734858
> *Are you supposed to be with Boobie?
> *


i know your mom has big tits butthats no way you should be talking about them like that


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 7 2006, 11:45 PM~5734876
> *i know your mom has big tits butthats no way you should be talking about them like that
> *


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Over-extended upper A-arms on Impalas. WTF is that shit???????? :barf: You want your wheels to stick out go buy a fwd and slap 13x7 rev on it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2006)

biggest pet peeve of all


people who think that all lowriders have to have a wrapped frame, extended a-arms and have to hop.



90% of those cars dont lay low, so how the hell are the considered lowriders.



ohh yeah, and i hate kids that dont shut the fuck up.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 8 2006, 12:16 AM~5734961
> *biggest pet peeve of all
> people who think that all lowriders have to have a wrapped frame, extended a-arms and have to hop.
> 90% of those cars dont lay low, so how the hell are the considered lowriders.
> ...


  :roflmao:


----------



## skandalouz (Nov 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 7 2006, 10:16 PM~5734961
> *biggest pet peeve of all
> people who think that all lowriders have to have a wrapped frame, extended a-arms and have to hop.
> 90% of those cars dont lay low, so how the hell are the considered lowriders.
> ...



Werd


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by emo_@Jul 6 2006, 11:33 AM~5725436
> *WACK ASS ACTS AT LOWRIDER SHOWS CASE IN POINT WE DONT LISTEN TO THIS BULLSHIT SO PLEASE SAVE YOUR MONEY LRM
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 7 2006, 08:41 PM~5734602
> *I would like to see you live through that.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 7 2006, 11:54 PM~5735157
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


yall aint gonna do shit i made it and get to do what i please with it


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 6 2006, 05:14 PM~5727583
> *63 Impala side trim doesn't line up if it is repo. The real deal og shit does
> *


I had a bitch of a time when I had bought the rear horseshoes peices brand new to line up. we had to bend them and reshape them to get them to line up. Nothing better then some nice origanal peices. Hell i even had problems with the brand new deer fitting right on my quarters.
:angry:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 8 2006, 11:40 AM~5736197
> *I had a bitch of a time when I had bought the rear horseshoes peices brand new to line up. we had to bend them and reshape them to get them to line up. Nothing better then some nice origanal peices. Hell i even had problems with the brand new deer fitting right on my quarters.
> :angry:
> *


63 rear coves are one of the worst and MOST COMPLAINED about repop parts made. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 8 2006, 09:20 AM~5736348
> *63 rear coves are one of the worst and MOST COMPLAINED about repop parts made.  :biggrin:
> *


I'd have to agree with you after hearing that.All the other new stuff I had bought didn't really have a problem with but I mainly used used stuff that was in great shape.


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

:machinegun: http://www.eastcoastryders.com/ < ---THIS FUCKIN WEBSITE!!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 206Ryder_@Jul 9 2006, 01:19 PM~5741764
> *:machinegun: http://www.eastcoastryders.com/ < ---THIS FUCKIN WEBSITE!!
> *


x10


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

I HATE FOOLS THAT START A CAR CLUB AND CHANGE A FEW LETTERS OUT OF ANOTHER CAR CLUBS NAME AND THINK THEY HAVE AN ORIGINAL NEW NAME,I JUST RECENTLY SEEN SOME FOOLS ON HERE THAT GOT OUR CAR CLUB NAME AND TOOK THE "E"OUT OF PRESIDENTEZ AT THE END OF THE NAME,THEY ARE CALLED "PRESIDENTZ" FROM HOUSTON TX,TAKE THE DAMN TIME TO COME UP WITH SOMETHING ORIGINAL ! :nono:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

Name Droppers...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jul 9 2006, 01:21 PM~5741775
> *x10
> *


x50 for that site,makes me sick seein posted pics from there....


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 7 2006, 09:39 PM~5734831
> *LOWNSLOW302
> Most active in Lowrider Bikes
> ( 1463 posts / 62% of this member's active posts  )
> ...


shut up bitch boy, these guys are the future of lowriders, building cruisers and show cars that will blow you away when your walkin around with your cain and poppin viagra.


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 10 2006, 04:39 PM~5748825
> *shut up bitch boy, these guys are the future of lowriders, building cruisers and show cars that will blow you away when your walkin around with your cain and poppin viagra.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 10 2006, 05:39 PM~5748825
> *shut up bitch boy, these guys are the future of lowriders, building cruisers and show cars that will blow you away when your walkin around with your cain and poppin viagra.
> *


You must have never met LOWNSLOW302, hes one of the dumbest mutherfuckers on here.


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

PET PEEVES!

I SERIOUSLY HATE WHEN GUYS FROM THE SMALL ASS BURBS, LIKE YPSI, ALLEN PARK, WESTLAND, SOUTHGATE, SOUTH LYON, OR TAYLOR.......

ALL CLAIMING THERE FROM DETROIT. AND THERE NOT. BE REAL!!!~~~
YOU DONT TRY TO PASS OFF FAKE MONEY, WHY PASS OFF A FAKE CITY.
SHOW THE CITY YOUR FROM, WHERE YOU LIVE.
NOT WHERE YOU TALK SHIT ABOUT LIKE 90 PERCENT OF THE GUYS.

JUST VENTING.!


31 YEARS, IN S.W SIDE OF DETROIT. THE HOOD.
THE REAL DEAL


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

SORRY EVERYONE I LIVE IN YPSILANTI, MI 48198, AND NOT DETROIT! I GUESS I'M NOT REAL CUZ I WANT MY CHILDREN TO BE LITERATE, HAVE A GOOD EDUCATION AND A GRADUATION RATE BEYOND 25%. I'M HELLA FAKE, CUZ I ACTUALLY HAVE USABLE EQUITY IN MY SUBURBAN HOUSE. WHAT DOES THAT SAY WHEN I HAVE A $1000 HOUSE NOTE, AND A NICE LOWRIDER, INSTEAD OF A $300 HOUSE NOTE AND NO LOWRIDER :uh: 
SORRY JUST VENTING BACK


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 11 2006, 01:25 AM~5750985
> *SORRY EVERYONE I LIVE IN YPSILANTI, MI 48198, AND NOT DETROIT! I GUESS I'M NOT REAL CUZ I WANT MY CHILDREN TO BE LITERATE, HAVE A GOOD EDUCATION AND A GRADUATION RATE BEYOND 25%.   I'M HELLA FAKE, CUZ I ACTUALLY HAVE USABLE EQUITY IN MY SUBURBAN HOUSE. WHAT DOES THAT SAY WHEN I HAVE A $1000 HOUSE NOTE, AND A NICE LOWRIDER, INSTEAD OF A $300 HOUSE NOTE AND NO LOWRIDER :uh:
> SORRY JUST VENTING BACK
> *



damn i never intended so many people to hate on me. but it shows whos real and not.
i never said anything to you directly or about you ryan. but if thats how you think fine.
i too have graduated from high school, and did some years at wayne state. and the price of a house note is no big deal! we all have one or 2. the smaller the payments the better. i actually ride my low low, 5 out of 7 days as weather permits too.

but thats my eyes. i have many cars, lowrders, and 2 houses. and out of state property. to be exact in ohio.

but born and raised in detroit. where i live currently. and i think its pretty bad you are hating on all of us from s.w,. not just me but all that live in detroit.

but its all good seing how you picture everyone. thought we was kewl but i guess you see differently.


this is a pet peeve post right, not a hate on others. fuck it hate away.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Who else do you know in Ypsi, besides me, and it just so happens that my location says Detroit. How could I not take offense to that. I seen your sig first and responded in our own MI topic, then happend to see this post second. I apologize for talking shit on Detroit, thats not how I feel. I was born and raised in the "D" and all my family is there. I spend plenty of time defending Detroit from suburbanites that believe nothing but the bad shit they see on Channel 7 action news. And it hits home to be called or considered "Fake" because I live in Ypsilanti. The only reason I'm responding is becuase you obviously feel strong about it, cuz this is the 2nd post you've made about it, and its in your Signature. I will change my location from Detroit to Ypsi. So I won't be so fake


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 11 2006, 01:38 AM~5751062
> *Who else do you know in Ypsi, besides me, and it just so happens that my location says Detroit. How could I not take offense to that. I seen your sig first and responded in our own MI topic, then happend to see this post second. I apologize for talking shit on Detroit, thats not how I feel. I was born and raised in the "D" and all my family is there. I spend plenty of time defending Detroit from suburbanites that believe nothing but the bad shit they see on Channel 7 action news. And it hits home to be called or considered "Fake" because I live in Ypsilanti. The only reason I'm responding is becuase you obviously feel strong about it, cuz this is the 2nd post you've made about it, and its in your Signature. I will change my location from Detroit to Ypsi. So I won't be so fake
> *



no need, keep your sig,
i have a bunch of friends from ypsi as well.
i got boys off button rd, 
i got boys who live off rawsonville rd.
i know bills out that way too, but i never pointed harm at ypsi alone.
i named numerous cities.

to me its like saying, 
i have a 64 impala,
when in reality its a 
bel air!

but ryan were still kewl in my book.
but if your eyes feel differently so be it.
to each is own!


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

WERE ALL GOOD IN THE HOOD. 

LOVE GOES ALONG WAY! :thumbsup:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

You guys need to hug now....


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

WE ALREADY DID, ON THE DL!


J/K


----------



## JayZero (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 6 2006, 11:14 PM~5564866
> *I hate to see impala's, g-bodys, and fleetwoods done up lowrider style. Ruins my day.
> *


i just don't like seeing thos cars. I think they are ugly man and I like all types of lowriders. shit i like almost anything. lol


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

I drive a monte carlo that was a sarcastic remark.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JayZero_@Jul 11 2006, 12:13 AM~5751254
> *i just don't like seeing thos cars. I think they are ugly man and I like all types of lowriders. shit i like almost anything. lol
> *


wtf? you like lowriders but you dont like these cars done up lowrider style?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT BALL_@Jul 11 2006, 12:08 AM~5750889
> *PET PEEVES!
> 
> I SERIOUSLY HATE WHEN GUYS FROM THE SMALL ASS BURBS, LIKE YPSI, ALLEN PARK, WESTLAND, SOUTHGATE, SOUTH LYON, OR TAYLOR.......
> ...



Damn you live in the hood in Detroit?? Is it scary there?? And you have many Lowrider cars and out of state property?? Damn, you must be a real baller?? Wow that is some cool shit right there :0


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT BALL_@Jul 11 2006, 01:09 AM~5751234
> *WE ALREADY DID, ON THE DL!
> J/K
> *



Is you B2000 considered a Lowrider??


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

dirty white walls


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 11 2006, 10:11 AM~5752467
> *Is you B2000 considered a Lowrider??
> *


Brandon you're FAKE! You don't live in Detroit, you live in the Rancho Cucumonga Suburbs :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 11 2006, 12:25 AM~5750985
> *SORRY EVERYONE I LIVE IN YPSILANTI, MI 48198, AND NOT DETROIT! I GUESS I'M NOT REAL CUZ I WANT MY CHILDREN TO BE LITERATE, HAVE A GOOD EDUCATION AND A GRADUATION RATE BEYOND 25%.  I'M HELLA FAKE, CUZ I ACTUALLY HAVE USABLE EQUITY IN MY SUBURBAN HOUSE. WHAT DOES THAT SAY WHEN I HAVE A $1000 HOUSE NOTE, AND A NICE LOWRIDER, INSTEAD OF A $300 HOUSE NOTE AND NO LOWRIDER :uh:
> SORRY JUST VENTING BACK
> *


 

REAL TALK


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 7 2006, 01:30 PM~5568116
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Like strangers walking up saying, You know I used own that car back in the day! I usually reply by saying, "Oh really! This exact car?" They will say, "No, but I owned a 64  (Which is the typical Answer they will give) that looked just like this 64 of yours.
> ...


Damn....that's a pretty much daily comment that abosolutely drives me crazy.





> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 7 2006, 03:56 PM~5568841
> *you should look at them and say "look man, im getting raped here, can i have my privacy"
> everytime i pay for gas i feel like im getting mugged, without the pistol whipping.
> *


ahahahaha........:roflmao: :roflmao:



> _Originally posted by Old School Habits_@Jul 3 2006, 07:12 PM~5711042
> *This is for California riders...
> I hate when people have clean cars that can't pass smog checks. Got that red number in the back window. I HATE THAT SHIT! GET SOME TAGS DAMN IT!
> *


You just need to know the owner of the smog shop  I had a Dodge pickup with a 440 and headers that passed smog with EASE back in 92




Still a great topic!!

Here's mine, nuff said


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Anybody see that movie Training Day?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 10 2006, 06:39 PM~5748825
> *shut up bitch boy, these guys are the future of lowriders, building cruisers and show cars that will blow you away when your walkin around with your cain and poppin viagra.
> *


I got your bitch boy right here you Ky dicksucking bluegrass bitch. :0


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 11 2006, 01:50 PM~5753486
> *Anybody see that movie Training Day?
> *


 :uh: NOPE, NO ONE HERE HAS EVER HEARD OF IT. WHY DONT YOU TELL US ABOUT IT.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 11 2006, 12:36 PM~5753689
> *I got your bitch boy right here you Ky dicksucking bluegrass bitch.  :0
> *


you're a moron, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 11 2006, 02:06 PM~5753852
> *you're a moron,  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Where snake mother fuckers smile to your face but indirectly make smart ass comments.......or talk shit about other folks behind their backs in biblical proportions. :uh:


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 11 2006, 10:11 AM~5752467
> *Is you B2000 considered a Lowrider??
> *


yes it is a lowrider. lowrider doesnt specify car , truck, wagon, or what not. any car with juice and modifications is considered a low low in my book.

if you look back years ago trucks were big then too,.


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 11 2006, 10:07 AM~5752450
> *Damn you live in the hood in Detroit?? Is it scary there?? And you have many Lowrider cars and out of state property?? Damn, you must be a real baller?? Wow that is some cool shit right there  :0
> *



no baller here.
work for a living, not out there slanging NOTHING.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT BALL_@Jul 12 2006, 09:49 PM~5762846
> *
> 
> if you look back years ago trucks were big then too,.
> *


And there is a reason they are not big anymore either.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 12 2006, 12:53 AM~5757917
> *Where snake mother fuckers smile to your face but indirectly make smart ass comments.......or talk shit about other folks behind their backs in biblical proportions.  :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i guess thats towrds me... 

well next time you have problems with someone making fun of your 50-50 car i dont know anything... and i dont carry a bible...


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:0 

DAMN LOOKS LIKE I MISSED SOME SHIT GOING ON IN THIS TOPIC .


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

I think everyone should have their car or best car in their avitar.Tired of fools talking shit & no car.If you want to spot a walking,bus riding ,model building fool,he`ll be the one talking shit,acting all cocky.Example,they have something for sale or trade you make offer and they reply "aint happening" or "dont waste my time",.likewise people with bad ass cars dont say nothing and are real respectful.anyone can make a list of cars lets see some pics :angry:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT BALL_@Jul 12 2006, 06:49 PM~5762846
> *yes it is a lowrider. lowrider doesnt specify car , truck, wagon, or what not. any car with juice and modifications is considered a low low in my book.
> 
> if you look back years ago trucks were big then too,.
> *


Lot of nice trucks coming out soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

when a neighbor sees me cleaning my lolo and says'' HEY MINES NEXT'' :machinegun:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G_KRALY_@Jul 13 2006, 06:43 AM~5765215
> *when a neighbor sees me cleaning my lolo and says'' HEY MINES NEXT'' :machinegun:
> *



X100


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT BALL_@Jul 12 2006, 07:49 PM~5762846
> *yes it is a lowrider. lowrider doesnt specify car , truck, wagon, or what not. any car with juice and modifications is considered a low low in my book.
> 
> if you look back years ago trucks were big then too,.
> *




:tears: :tears: those words will never go away :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

I HATE ******** TRYING TO LOWRIDE!!!!!!


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

i hate cars with bumpers


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 13 2006, 12:09 PM~5766663
> *I HATE ******** TRYING TO LOWRIDE!!!!!!
> 
> *


OMG... :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 13 2006, 11:40 AM~5766176
> *:tears:  :tears: those words will never go away :uh:
> *


not to mention dro's & draulic's


:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 13 2006, 01:58 PM~5766885
> *not to mention dro's & draulic's
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


SIXTEEN SWITCHES 
SIX-FO'S
DAYTONS......BEEEEEEEEYYYAAATCH....


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jul 13 2006, 01:58 AM~5764253
> *I think everyone should have their car or best car in their avitar.Tired of fools talking shit & no car.If you want to spot a walking,bus riding ,model building fool,he`ll be the one talking shit,acting all cocky.Example,they have something for sale or trade you make offer and they reply "aint happening" or "dont waste my time",.likewise people with bad ass cars dont say nothing and are real respectful.anyone can make a list of cars lets see some pics :angry:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I know I am quick to judge alot of cars, and I might not have much to show for, but I dont believe in "almost good enough". If it takes ten years to build it perfect or 10 weeks to "throw it together" I guess it will take me ten years.


But you can best believe even the black frame and black belly will be just as clean as my paint and interior. I know alot of people say "no car is perfect" while that might be true, I will still try my best to make every square inch as clean as it possibly can be.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jul 13 2006, 01:58 AM~5764253
> *I think everyone should have their car or best car in their avitar.Tired of fools talking shit & no car.If you want to spot a walking,bus riding ,model building fool,he`ll be the one talking shit,acting all cocky.Example,they have something for sale or trade you make offer and they reply "aint happening" or "dont waste my time",.likewise people with bad ass cars dont say nothing and are real respectful.anyone can make a list of cars lets see some pics :angry:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


like the members with a list of cars in their signature.. all under construction..


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

I hate when after someone posts about 10 pics, someone has to quote all 10 pics just to add a :thumbsup: 

:uh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 13 2006, 12:03 PM~5766926
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I know I am quick to judge alot of cars, and I might not have much to show for, but I dont believe in "almost good enough". If it takes ten years to build it perfect or 10 weeks to "throw it together" I guess it will take me ten years.
> ...


I think my next car will be thrown together in 10 weeks. Fuck this show BS :uh:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 13 2006, 01:24 PM~5767012
> *I hate when after someone posts about 10 pics, someone has to quote all 10 pics just to add a  :thumbsup:
> 
> :uh:
> *


hell yea!!!!! I hate that shit too....lol


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 13 2006, 02:25 PM~5767016
> *I think my next car will be thrown together in 10 weeks. Fuck this show BS :uh:
> *


Yeah, you got a good point though.


Thats why Im not building a "show car". Then again, I've seen cars showing at car shows that should be in a back yard under a tarp, so I guess it depends on what you consider a "show car".


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 6 2006, 01:57 PM~5725210
> *What about a white guy, with "chicano style" tattoo's. Including a "13". And chicano style clown tattoo with the clown wearing a 13 jersey. And gold, or any kind of "altered teef".
> Ass clowns  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT BALL_@Jul 11 2006, 02:08 AM~5750889
> *PET PEEVES!
> 
> I SERIOUSLY HATE WHEN GUYS FROM THE SMALL ASS BURBS, LIKE YPSI, ALLEN PARK, WESTLAND, SOUTHGATE, SOUTH LYON, OR TAYLOR.......
> ...


Im not sure why anyone would care. :uh:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 11 2006, 03:06 PM~5753852
> *you're a moron,  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

the pics make me want to keep them, lol. but i got a pretty good stash of tires put up for future use, this set is nice, but i am just running out of room. -TATTOO 76 2006

GO BUY THE "HISTORY OF LOWRIDING" BOOK, LOTS OF 67'S IN THERE, LIKE I SAID THEY WERE AT ONE TIME VERY POPULAR, BUT PEOPLE ARE LAZY THESE DAYS, AND SINCE ITS HARD TO GET PARTS FOR THE 67, MOST PEOPLE JUST GET A YEAR THATS EASIER TO BUILD. TATTOO 76 2006

:uh: wtf????????????


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 13 2006, 03:29 PM~5767319
> *the pics make me want to keep them, lol. but i got a pretty good stash of tires put up for future use, this set is nice, but i am just running out of room. -TATTOO 76 2006
> 
> GO BUY THE "HISTORY OF LOWRIDING" BOOK, LOTS OF 67'S IN THERE, LIKE I SAID THEY WERE AT ONE TIME VERY POPULAR, BUT PEOPLE ARE LAZY THESE DAYS, AND SINCE ITS HARD TO GET PARTS FOR THE 67, MOST PEOPLE JUST GET A YEAR THATS EASIER TO BUILD. TATTOO 76 2006
> ...


WTF ARE WTFing about.


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 13 2006, 01:04 PM~5767211
> *Im not sure why anyone would care.  :uh:
> *



because he owns many Mazda Lowriders and owns out of state property, and still keeps it real in Detroit :0


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

> *What about a white guy, with "chicano style" tattoo's. Including a "13". And chicano style clown tattoo with the clown wearing a 13 jersey.*



----I know plenty of "Guerros" that grew up in San Diego with the Raza that wouldn't agree with that statement----

-----Now if your talking about some dude in Kentucky for example that all he knows about the Raza is what he seen on "American Me" then I would agree----


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@Jul 13 2006, 02:31 PM~5767650
> *----I know plenty of "Guerros" that grew up in San Diego with the Raza that wouldn't agree with that statement----
> 
> -----Now if your talking about some dude in Kentucky for example that all he knows about the Raza is what he seen on "American Me" then I would agree----
> *



thanks for clarifying that :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jul 12 2006, 06:28 PM~5763112
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i guess thats towrds me...
> ...


Thanks for your input. I will mail you a cookie now.


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

I cant stand when muh fuckas ask me, "can you make that car jump up and down?" or "why you got them lil bitty tires on that big cadillac?"


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jul 13 2006, 04:57 PM~5768487
> *I cant stand when muh fuckas ask me, "can you make that car jump up and down?" or "why you got them lil bitty tires on that big cadillac?"
> *



Wut it do?? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.IMP_@Jul 13 2006, 04:31 PM~5767650
> *----I know plenty of "Guerros" that grew up in San Diego with the Raza that wouldn't agree with that statement----
> 
> -----Now if your talking about some dude in Kentucky for example that all he knows about the Raza is what he seen on "American Me" then I would agree----
> *


Nah man, Im talking someone from the east coast. 

Lets just say south of Kentucky, and north of North Carolina.


This guy didnt grow up around any Raza, nor does he have any Raza homies.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jul 13 2006, 06:57 PM~5768487
> *I cant stand when muh fuckas ask me, "can you make that car jump up and down?" or "why you got them lil bitty tires on that big cadillac?"
> *


Welcome to NC, lol.


Not many people know. Just wait, sooner or later your gonna get asked "is that one of them mexican cars".......... :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 


I've heard it all.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

my pet peeve is seeing squares that came in for repairs that have the shaft mushroomed so it won't pass into the end plate....


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

wide white walls and shaved white walls :0


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blueouija+Jul 13 2006, 08:47 PM~5769191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2006)

14x6 wire wheels and standard off set wire wheels on full size cars.



narrow the rearend and take off the ugly wheels.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

LIL members tha spell the word "back like this ..."bacc" or quick like "quicc"


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

chop top impalas :uh:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *14x6 wire wheels and standard off set wire wheels on full size cars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely top 5


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 13 2006, 05:35 PM~5769126
> *Welcome to NC, lol.
> Not many people know. Just wait, sooner or later your gonna get asked "is that one of them mexican cars"..........  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> I've heard it all.
> *


GOT DAMN IT!!


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

I HATE SOLENOIDS THAT GO "CLICK, CLICK" :tears: :thumbsdown: :ugh: 
call showtime or go to autozone for quick fix? :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jul 14 2006, 07:33 PM~5774710
> *I HATE SOLENOIDS THAT GO "CLICK, CLICK" :tears:  :thumbsdown:  :ugh:
> call showtime or go to autozone for quick fix? :dunno:
> *


go to a motorcraft dealer, get the SW3.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

any more peeves anyone?? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 17 2006, 11:43 AM~5787351
> *any more peeves anyone?? :biggrin:
> *


too many peeves, too little time......to type them all.


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

people who put car bras on their rides


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

My biggest Pet Peeve is all the fat white 5.20's that Tattoo 76 has :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@Jul 17 2006, 09:42 AM~5787630
> *people who put car bras on their rides
> *


Bras and body kits on lowriders. :thumbsdown:

When people yell at you to hit a switch in a car that isn't juiced. :tears:


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

--------------Don't know if this has been mentioned but when someone keeps buying car after car after car but doesn't fix any of them......." I own a '58, '59 , '60 and two '61's" but they are all projects!....sell 4 and fix 1 up cabron!----------


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 17 2006, 03:14 PM~5788585
> *My biggest Pet Peeve is all the fat white 5.20's that Tattoo 76 has :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


no fat whites over here. :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

:uh: wtfff banging that heffer made dude limp


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 17 2006, 03:14 PM~5788857
> *no fat whites over here.  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Nope, Just BUFFED whites. :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 17 2006, 10:23 PM~5790991
> *Nope, Just BUFFED whites.  :uh:
> *


skinnys pinche puto :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 17 2006, 09:26 PM~5791020
> *skinnys pinche puto  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...












WTF!

:uh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

Poodle Lovers Club????????????????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

My Pet Peeve is when LIL gets boring, and I still keep going into Lowrider general, like something new and good is going to pop up in 2 minutes :uh: :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 21 2006, 11:24 AM~5815718
> *My Pet Peeve is when LIL gets boring, and I still keep going into Lowrider general, like something new and good is going to pop up in 2 minutes :uh:  :uh:
> *


same here.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 21 2006, 09:26 AM~5815727
> *same here.
> *


I'm fuckin' bored :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Off Topic is always slammin. :burn: :banghead:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 21 2006, 02:51 PM~5816937
> *Off Topic is always slammin.  :burn:  :banghead:
> *


too many punk kids


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 21 2006, 12:35 PM~5817133
> *too many punk kids
> *


I know. I was j/p. 

I look from time to time, but it's usually just junk.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 21 2006, 03:38 PM~5817150
> *I know.  I was j/p.
> 
> I look from time to time, but it's usually just junk.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 21 2006, 03:08 PM~5817278
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :ugh: :dunno: did you ship it?


----------



## Horhay (Mar 15, 2006)

My pet peeve is when you see $3000 rims on a $200 P.O.S. usually a Caprice or a Cutlass. 

OR.....

How about when you get the "Fast and the Furious" wannabe's (kids driving their mom's car with a wing or exhaust) pull up next to you while in the low low and they think theyb can smoke you.... that is until you hit the switch on that bitch!!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

i hate impalas with tinted windows


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jul 21 2006, 05:02 PM~5818806
> *i hate impalas with tinted windows
> *


hate them


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

i hate broke ass homeboys that want you to work on their shit and never pay you :angry: :angry: :angry: 

:guns: :guns:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 13 2006, 08:55 PM~5769450
> *14x6 wire wheels and standard off set wire wheels on full size cars.
> narrow the rearend and take off the ugly wheels.
> *


:uh:  

not sure if this is listed but a couple grand in the trunk all chrome set up with custom parts and there running deltas :thumbsdown:

4 pumps and the 2 front X with a delta on top ( or italian for that matter )


delta dumps in general

miss mathed motors ( i know ) 

painted tanks that are now chipping

solenoid blocks

balloon tires on 13's and 14's ( any size really )

3 bar knock offs ( i know im gonna hear it on that one )

people who correct my spelling......... i can spell- its the keyboard that fucks it up

gangsta rap

dirty interior

"chrome" spray paint

un extended a-arms

2nd white wall from 3 wheeling ( i know thats been listed )

dead or low batteries

"Y" switch boxes


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

oh and stickers on back windows, or any windows. : car club stickers, parking permit stickers, ect


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

I HATE GARY , JOHNNY, & WILL :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

I hate it when someone with a plastic 4 door car with airbags trys to diss you because of where you are from.


Especially when you are building a better lowrider than they will ever own.


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

oh heres one, i hate when you actually stick a noid, its always a rear and it puts the vehicle up on 3 no matter what. n get stuck ridin home like that!!!

lolo


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

WHEN 5.20'S TURN YELLOW...EVEN AFTER HOURS OF CLEANING...


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EIGHT BALL_@Jul 21 2006, 09:13 PM~5820191
> *oh heres one, i hate when you actually stick a noid, its always a rear and it puts the vehicle up on 3 no matter what. n get stuck ridin home  like that!!!
> 
> lolo
> *


That happinned to me once. Embarrassing


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Jul 21 2006, 06:02 PM~5818806
> *i hate impalas with tinted windows
> *



It is a sin!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Jul 21 2006, 09:11 PM~5819851
> *oh and stickers on back windows, or any windows. : car club stickers, parking permit stickers, ect
> *




If I don't have a sticker on my shit I can't get to work.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jun 6 2006, 08:47 PM~5564716
> *i hate nice rider with no headliner and sporting a plaque. :twak:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 21 2006, 11:41 PM~5820011
> *I hate it when someone with a plastic 4 door car with airbags trys to diss you because of where you are from.
> Especially when you are building a better lowrider than they will ever own.
> *


ttt


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jul 21 2006, 09:02 PM~5819784
> *i hate broke ass homeboys that want you to work on their shit and never pay you  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> :guns:  :guns:
> *



Money up front homeboy. Or I take the car untill he pays


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

People who add rims, stereo, and lifts to a car and then talk about how good of a "car builder" they are. :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 23 2006, 07:34 PM~5828316
> *People who add rims, stereo, and lifts to a car and then talk about how good of a "car builder" they are.  :uh:  :roflmao:
> *


what about the car clubs that let you in with "3 mods done to your car"


and tint is one of them. :twak:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 23 2006, 06:00 PM~5828416
> *what about the car clubs that let you in with "3 mods done to your car"
> and tint is one of them.  :twak:
> *



I DO NOT like tint on a lowrider.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

large beautiful green lawn with a handfull of dandy lions spread out...........pick them !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cadillac Ed (Sep 24, 2004)

fat girls who think theyre attractive


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Ed_@Jul 23 2006, 09:14 PM~5829145
> *fat girls who think theyre attractive
> *


skinney girls who say there fat


----------



## Spreadin Jealousy (Sep 28, 2004)

i hate when people talk a gang a shit online or on the phone but in person they bow down


----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 21 2006, 08:24 AM~5815718
> *My Pet Peeve is when LIL gets boring, and I still keep going into Lowrider general, like something new and good is going to pop up in 2 minutes :uh:  :uh:
> *



aint that the truth... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

There is always that guy that try to guess the year of your car and is wrong, idiot. Then there is the guy who sees your car and starts to tell you about his boys car that had 10 pumps and 50 batteries and shit, bull shitters. I will just make shit up when i talk to those people to see if they agree with me, like oh did your boys car have 50 lawn mower batteries,and there like ya you know him? clowns


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Spreadin Jealousy_@Jul 23 2006, 08:26 PM~5829227
> *i hate when people talk a gang a shit online or on the phone but in person they bow down
> *


Theres alot of that happening on LIL :uh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

People who have a shitty car but think that if it hops higher its alot better than yours. :uh:


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emo_@Jul 23 2006, 09:10 PM~5829767
> *Theres alot of that happening on LIL  :uh:
> *



X2


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Grown men who still build bikes, go to shows and beat out some 10 year old kid and really think they did something great, lol...


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 23 2006, 09:25 PM~5829820
> *Grown men who still build bikes, go to shows and beat out some 10 year old kid and really think they did something great, lol...
> *


Hey my '63 Schwinn is tight as hell,,i would have beat little Jimmy for 1st at the Indy show if it wasnt for his new Spiderman mural!!!!


----------



## kiakirk007 (Jun 17, 2006)

everyone has to hate this..... when you go back to your car at a show or a meet or somthing and some asswipe is leaning agenst it talking to someone else about YOUR CAR!!!! and saying that is is theirs!! fuckballs!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

WTF is a "Noid"??


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

^^It was a Domino's Pizza character from the 80's. Beware!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 24 2006, 12:18 PM~5831836
> *^^It was a Domino's Pizza character from the 80's.  Beware!!!!!!
> *


I posted his pic in one of the solenoid topics, lol.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 23 2006, 10:25 PM~5829820
> *Grown men who still build bikes, go to shows and beat out some 10 year old kid and really think they did something great, lol...
> *


x10 :angry:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Jun 8 2006, 05:12 PM~5575421
> *crushed velvet interiors...
> fat white walls
> over-done pinstriping
> ...


you hate g-bodies, but your name is crazy cutty and you avitar is a g-body :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 24 2006, 12:18 PM~5832381
> *you hate g-bodies, but your name is crazy cutty and you avitar is a g-body :uh:
> *


I think it was a joke :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VincentVega+Jul 24 2006, 05:54 AM~5830936-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avoid the noid!
:roflmao:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 24 2006, 04:26 PM~5834126
> *:biggrin:
> Avoid the noid!
> :roflmao:
> *


When people dont cover their cars and let them collect dust. Lucky their are people to put for sale signs on them.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 24 2006, 11:18 AM~5832381
> *you hate g-bodies, but your name is crazy cutty and you avitar is a g-body :uh:
> *


crazy cutty is a self hater :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OrangeCounty58_@Jul 24 2006, 08:46 PM~5834831
> *When people dont cover their cars and let them collect dust. Lucky their are people to put for sale signs on them.
> *


 :uh: 
I went and took this pic looking out of my kitchen door JUST FOR YOU.... pinche mocosa! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 24 2006, 08:01 PM~5835400
> *:uh:
> I went and took this pic looking out of my kitchen door JUST FOR YOU.... pinche mocosa!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


still have stuff over your car puerca, might get a tornado or something over there and knock shit on to your car. Maybe the tornado will take the car to OZ and come back done cabrona


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 23 2006, 09:25 PM~5829820
> *Grown men who still build bikes, go to shows and beat out some 10 year old kid and really think they did something great, lol...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jul 21 2006, 11:41 PM~5820011
> *I hate it when someone with a plastic 4 door car with airbags trys to diss you because of where you are from.
> Especially when you are building a better lowrider than they will ever own.
> *


 :roflmao: :dunno: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jul 25 2006, 01:22 PM~5839861
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

switchboxes in traditionals


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

PEOPLE THAT JUMP FROM CAR CLUB TO CAR CLUB TO CAR CLUB OH & TO CAR CLUB.............


----------



## TRUSTY (Sep 7, 2005)

PEOPLE THAT LIVE FAR FROM LA AND STILL TRY TO CLAIM IT :uh:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

people that tell u that 'one day' they will fix up that car thats been sittin in their yard for 10 years...........and then it sits there for another 10 years!!!


----------



## TRUSTY (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jul 28 2006, 07:36 PM~5861498
> *people that tell u that 'one day' they will fix up that car thats been sittin in their yard for 10 years...........and then it sits there for another 10 years!!!
> *



PEOPLE WITH DUMB SIGNATURES :uh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jul 28 2006, 07:36 PM~5861498
> *people that tell u that 'one day' they will fix up that car thats been sittin in their yard for 10 years...........and then it sits there for another 10 years!!!
> *


Rotting away. :angry:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 28 2006, 05:47 PM~5861546
> *Rotting away. :angry:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY_@Jul 28 2006, 09:47 PM~5861545
> *PEOPLE WITH DUMB SIGNATURES :uh:
> *


people that go through this topic and do :uh: and write sumthin about the persons comment, kinda like i jus did


----------



## TRUSTY (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jul 28 2006, 07:51 PM~5861557
> *people that go through this topic and do  :uh: and write sumthin about the persons comment, kinda like i jus did
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

GOOD COMEBACK :biggrin:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUSTY_@Jul 28 2006, 05:34 PM~5861488
> *PEOPLE THAT LIVE FAR FROM LA AND STILL TRY TO CLAIM IT :uh:
> *


PEOPLE THAT WANT ATTENTION
WITH (A.D.D) :wave:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 13 2006, 04:04 PM~5768544
> *Wut it do?? :biggrin:
> *


nothin :angry:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

NOT TOO FOND OF CLUB HOPPERS EITHER :nono: SHOWS A REAL LACK OF LOWALTY


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Aug 18 2006, 08:23 PM~5996985
> *NOT TOO FOND OF CLUB HOPPERS EITHER :nono:  SHOWS A REAL LACK OF LOWALTY
> *


I'VE SEEN THAT BEFORE. 



ALWAYS TALKING "IV LIFE" WITH EACH CAR CLUB, BUT DAMN 3 CLUBS IN 4 YEARS, THATS LIKE 3 LIVES, BUT THEY ARE CLAIMING "IV LIFE" WITH EVERY CLUB. CLUB TATTOO'S AND ALL.



















I JUST HOPE SOME OF THEM HAVE 9 LIVES LIKE A CAT.


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

broke-ass friends!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 18 2006, 08:33 PM~5997021
> *I'VE SEEN THAT BEFORE.
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 18 2006, 05:33 PM~5997021
> *I'VE SEEN THAT BEFORE.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I hate it when people call an Impala.... a PIMPALA. :uh: :twak:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

And whats up with people who have build up threads on their dads ride, but act like its their own??? :dunno:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Oh yea.... and quit refering to your 64 as a "non-SS Impala"!!!!! Just call it an Impala.


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 26 2006, 03:28 PM~6640181
> *And whats up with people who have build up threads on their dads ride, but act like its their own???  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## PUPPETP13 (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Jul 21 2006, 08:26 PM~5819957
> *I HATE GARY , JOHNNY, & WILL :biggrin:
> *


WTF. that got past me :buttkick:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 26 2006, 06:28 PM~6640181
> *And whats up with people who have build up threads on their dads ride, but act like its their own???  :dunno:
> *



Sounds like a story. PM please :biggrin:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

people that start clubs using other car clubs names, even when they know the clubs are still active, this is a no no in lowriding, & very disrespectful.....


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Sureños in Northern Cali. :uh: What are you fucking lost. Same goes for Norteños in SoCal


----------



## ~Nando74~ (Jun 12, 2006)

I hate girls at the shows that wanna be called "la payasa" or "la shorty" :biggrin: with her drawn ronald mcdonalds eyebrs.. and dirty ass shoes. I hate those dudes in the zoot suit specially in those hot ass days walking around like Santana from American Me.... Those high price consesion stands... The cars that are 3 wheeling at the shows with no crome under cariage.. the fat girls walking around with there tight and skinpy swap meet outfits show there strech marks.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Nov 26 2006, 08:24 PM~6640883
> *Sounds like a story.  PM please :biggrin:
> *


NO PM'S


make it known to the public of LIL.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phat_kok_@Nov 29 2006, 10:30 PM~6664184
> *I hate girls at the shows that wanna be called "la payasa" or "la shorty" :biggrin:  with her drawn ronald mcdonalds eyebrs.. and dirty ass shoes. I hate those dudes in the zoot suit specially in those hot ass days walking around like Santana from American Me.... Those high price consesion stands... The cars that are 3 wheeling at the shows with no crome under cariage.. the fat girls walking around with there tight and skinpy swap meet outfits show there strech marks.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 30 2006, 12:42 AM~6664258
> *NO PM'S
> make it known to the public of LIL.
> *



Shhhhhhhh.........that's what I was going to do :0


----------



## chrisgsr (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROWN_@Jun 6 2006, 10:51 PM~5564751
> *I hate it when people call anything that is lowered a "lowrider".  :uh:
> *


you must not know the definition of what a lowrider is, a lowrider is any car/truck with altered suspension to allow the vechile to set lower be it through lowering blocks and springs, airbags or hydroes \
just because people don't juice or put on a set of wires on their rides doesn't make them lowriders :angry:


----------



## chrisgsr (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jun 15 2006, 08:25 PM~5614251
> *I don't know what the big deal is about Fat Whites, bombs look sick with those tires on them and I'm not talking about the big gangster white wall either.  I've seen 60's down sport them and I think it looks cool, but the new G-bodies Impalas just look better with skinny's.  I did see this one car once from up north (gold 66 Impala and I wont say the club out of respect) had some fucking nasty ass bigggg white walls on his car.  Shit looked like a powder donuts.  You saw no black wall alllllll white.  Now that is Nay-steee.
> *


yeah a newer model s-10 came down my street once had powdered doughnut tires w/ some ole school spokes and curb finders, spokes were cool but tires and curb finders had to go


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Jul 28 2006, 07:18 PM~5861430
> *PEOPLE THAT JUMP FROM CAR CLUB TO CAR CLUB TO CAR CLUB OH & TO CAR CLUB.............
> *


...and then finally get into a national club and act they have been with them from day one and are the best ever. :biggrin: :0


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Nov 27 2006, 06:27 PM~6647089
> *Sureños in Northern Cali.  :uh: What are you fucking lost.  Same goes for Norteños in SoCal
> *



speaking on Eses, or Lowriders??


----------



## chrisgsr (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Jun 26 2006, 11:50 PM~5674020
> *i hate people leaning on my car even though its not all hooked up i just hate that, i dont even lean on it. i just give them a rude look and they know why
> *


THANK YOU fools around are all like that just me and another cat that i know of is the only one that roll on 13 or 14s


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phat_kok_@Nov 30 2006, 01:30 AM~6664184
> *I hate girls at the shows that wanna be called "la payasa" or "la shorty" :biggrin:  with her drawn ronald mcdonalds eyebrs.. and dirty ass shoes. I hate those dudes in the zoot suit specially in those hot ass days walking around like Santana from American Me.... Those high price consesion stands... The cars that are 3 wheeling at the shows with no crome under cariage.. the fat girls walking around with there tight and skinpy swap meet outfits show there strech marks.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



tel us how you really feel :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

........DUMB ASSES WHO DRIVE WITH ONLY THEIR FOG LIGHTS ON. :uh: :twak:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I hate when people talk about a hop and say something about "jumping" your car.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Nov 30 2006, 02:41 PM~6667897
> *I hate when people talk about a hop and say something about "jumping" your car.
> *


I could probably jump as high as the car but not across it


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Nov 30 2006, 02:31 PM~6667376
> *........DUMB ASSES WHO DRIVE WITH ONLY THEIR FOG LIGHTS ON.  :uh:  :twak:
> *


x2 i hate that


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 30 2006, 11:27 AM~6666237
> *...and then finally get into a national club and act they have been with them from day one and are the best ever.  :biggrin:  :0
> *


only to get into another club the next year, and claim that club "for life".

and then they leave and join another nation wide club the next year, once again claiming "for life".

motherfuckers must have more lives than a cat. 



another pet peeve...

the people who think that just because they have a lowrider, they have to have a plaque in the back window. 

or the "new clubs" who worry day and night about getting plaques made, but they dont have a car worth flying a plaque, and probably never will.


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 30 2006, 10:05 PM~6670859
> *only to get into another club the next year, and claim that club "for life".
> 
> and then they leave and join another nation wide club the next year, once again claiming "for life".
> ...






i agree :biggrin: 
*aint our plaques done yet?*
haha


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

I HATE when people display messy ass setups

I HATE when wires are NOT nicely and neatly run/hidden it might take longer to do, but it makes it look so much better

anything mismatching in the trunk (one brass tank plug, one chrome tank plug, and one twist op pro hopper plug) :uh: 

battery cables that are taped with electrical tape by the connectors, instead of heat shrink tube

when someone installs a rack and cuts the holes in the trunk floor all big and sloppy with a torch ( you dont normally see this, but I work on alot of stuff and see it ALL the time, maybe its a MN thing  )

when the rear hump on the frame is reinforced with more than ONE piece of steel - come on its not a jigsaw puzzle people

when people say "your shocks are broken" :uh:


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

i hate it when i tell someone at a car show they have a nice car and they say i know its thank you not i know


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

o yeah and if your from iowa u now who im talkin about


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Nov 30 2006, 08:15 PM~6670954
> *I HATE when people display messy ass setups
> 
> I HATE when wires are NOT nicely and neatly run/hidden it might take longer to do, but it makes it look so much better
> ...


damn man....guilty....haha sorry:wave:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phat_kok_@Nov 29 2006, 09:30 PM~6664184
> *I hate girls at the shows that wanna be called "la payasa" or "la shorty" :biggrin:  with her drawn ronald mcdonalds eyebrs.. and dirty ass shoes. I hate those dudes in the zoot suit specially in those hot ass days walking around like Santana from American Me.... Those high price consesion stands... The cars that are 3 wheeling at the shows with no crome under cariage.. the fat girls walking around with there tight and skinpy swap meet outfits show there strech marks.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn...guilty again


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

hood rats that think their to good to suck dick, i straight throw them out of a moving car. Pinche ratas.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Dec 1 2006, 07:32 AM~6672717
> *hood rats that think their to good to suck dick, i straight throw them out of a moving car. Pinche ratas.
> *


X2 -- I Always ues to say, Come on baby Iam a virgin......
worked 1/2 the time  
than I took them home and showed them my home made porn. :biggrin:


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

mix matched spinners! have 2 prongs on the ride then a hex on the booty kit


the pet peeve started when i seen i think it was a 64 that had a rim in the firewalll where the a/c goes an it had a different spinner


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Dec 1 2006, 11:25 AM~6673501
> *a 64 that had a rim in the firewalll where the a/c goes
> *


that is a pet peeve all in itself!!!


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

ok ok.. my big pet peeeeeeeve

*I HATE IT WHEN A CLUB CALLS THERE SELF A LOWRIDER CLUB AND AINT GOT NO AMERICAN MADE REAR WHEEL DRIVE CARS.. :uh: *


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

AND I HATE IT WHEN I USE BIG LETTERS THEN THERES A SMALL DAMN ASS FACE BESIDE IT :roflmao:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Dec 1 2006, 05:32 AM~6672717
> *hood rats that think their to good to suck dick, i straight throw them out of a moving car. Pinche ratas.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Dec 1 2006, 06:32 AM~6672717
> *hood rats that think their to good to suck dick, i straight throw them out of a moving car. Pinche ratas.
> *



lol


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr_brougham_@Dec 1 2006, 12:44 PM~6673992
> *ok ok.. my big pet peeeeeeeve
> 
> I HATE IT WHEN A CLUB CALLS THERE SELF A LOWRIDER CLUB AND AINT GOT NO AMERICAN MADE REAR WHEEL DRIVE CARS..  :uh:
> *


 why you drive a honda civic then? :roflmao:


----------



## turnin-heads (Jan 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Dec 1 2006, 09:13 PM~6677068
> *why you drive a honda civic then? :roflmao:
> *



dont cuss my cadillac.. i'll kill u


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:angry: Hate It When PPL Think Your Mexican Cus You Like Lowriders....


----------



## the.arrival (Sep 13, 2006)

how about when your bitch on the side calls and ask's if you can watch her kids...that can't be just me...


----------



## the.arrival (Sep 13, 2006)

or how your homie talks shit about his woman like he's got the bitch in check, but when she comes around he sings a different tune...i can't stand that shit...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

A stock paint Job on a big body or bubble Towncar with striping and murals and what now at least repaint the whole car :uh:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

And I hate how every lowrider event to police is gang related :uh: 

and lil wannabe GANGSTERS that fuckup hop off's by either shooting or fighting

and how kids think drivin a lowrider is gangster

and people who automatically assume your gangster cause u drive a lowrider thats bullshit


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Nov 27 2006, 05:47 PM~6646369
> *people that start clubs using other car clubs names, even when they know the clubs are still active, this is a no no in lowriding, & very disrespectful.....
> *


 Or people that claim to belong to a car club but dont have a cut car or any other members in thier "chapter".... :0.....yet try to run thier mouths about others


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 2 2006, 05:06 AM~6679169
> *And I hate how every lowrider event to police is gang related :uh:
> 
> and lil wannabe GANGSTERS that fuckup hop off's by either shooting or fighting
> ...


But wouldn't that actually eliminate their wannabe status :dunno:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 3 2006, 03:41 AM~6683786
> *But wouldn't that actually eliminate their wannabe status :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lol that happens alot


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

Lambo style doors on lowriders
Etched glass
Big tyres
Stickers on a lowrider
DONKS!!!


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

4 door impalas


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Biggest Pet Peeve for me is people that complain about other people rides or certain aspects of their rides such as wheels/paint/air bags/whatever and are not DRIVING around on a daily basis or even on the weekends in show winning cars themself and more than likely don't know shit about building cars. It's life, we all make due with what we got, no need to put the next man down because of something he did or didn't do to his car. Basically any disrespect for another rider or his vehicle.


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Dec 3 2006, 05:41 AM~6683786
> *But wouldn't that actually eliminate their wannabe status :dunno:
> *


preach! :roflmao:


----------



## eli65ss (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 14 2009, 07:37 PM~14189374
> *Biggest Pet Peeve for me is people that complain about other people rides or certain aspects of their rides such as wheels/paint/air bags/whatever  and are not DRIVING around on a daily basis or even on the weekends in show winning cars themself and more than likely don't know shit about building cars.  It's life, we all make due with what we got, no need to put the next man down because of something he did or didn't do to his car.  Basically any disrespect for another rider or his vehicle.
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 23 2006, 09:25 PM~5829820
> *Grown men who still build bikes, go to shows and beat out some 10 year old kid and really think they did something great, lol...
> *



LOL!


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Hydraulic hoses that hang and you can see when the car drives down the road :uh:


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

donks
wannabe gangsters
and kids who bump their music so fuckin loud around the neighborhood .. and the shit aint even got no bass
and also pendejos who think they are all that.. when dirving around in a BUCKET


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

My biggest pet peeve is when foooooo's talk too much shit about what they are going to bust out(cars) and end up doing nothing or bring out some junk!!!! :uh:


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

what about the gangsta lean,driving from your passenger side looks hard,also shitty stock cars that drive with the back windows down so you can hear the "bass"


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

McKleans with the indented pans with small ass knock off's...or knock on's as I call them.


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

Pet peeves? well.....lemme see...uh.....tooo many


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Feb 18 2010, 08:35 PM~16656028
> *My biggest pet peeve is when foooooo's talk too much shit about what they are going to bust out(cars) and end up doing nothing or bring out some junk!!!! :uh:
> *



yeah...lot of them fools!


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

30,40....100k+ cars on chinas


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

fukin with condems :angry:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

the Hypocrisy of Lowriding


----------



## chicaddi (Dec 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 1 2010, 09:18 PM~17070283
> *the Hypocrisy of Lowriding
> *


get over it this is a lowrider site


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

96 ROADMASTER ===FUNDI===CANDIMAN


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

Critics but I guess thats the norm


----------



## ROGUES QUEEN LAC (Jul 1, 2009)

What I hate the most is....

When a person makes a comment on hot "WET" their paint job is...YET I see ORANGE PEEL everywhere...:thumbsdown: 

When a person makes a comment on those bad ass murals of so called "Chicks" on them and their faces look all deformed and just can't get those legs to look right...IF YOU CANT DRAW DONT DO MURALS....

:twak: 

When I see the wives, girlfriends, jump off whatever wearing their man's club shirts!!! Support is one thing people...but unless you got your hands dirty and built that car from the ground up ....you are a "Tee Shirt Rida" PERIOD! :guns: 

When I see one person from one club buy another person's car from another club and try to rep in it. If a car had been to more than 5 shows...9 times outta 10 everyone seen it soooooo change the name, style, color and anything else before trying to ride in it..it's embarrassing....:nono: 

And please please stop with the 1970 and 1980 wood/cedar chips for your display...get creative people....


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROGUES QUEEN LAC_@Apr 2 2010, 02:29 PM~17078083
> *What I hate the most is....
> 
> When a person makes a comment on hot "WET" their paint job is...YET I see ORANGE PEEL everywhere...:thumbsdown:
> ...


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROGUES QUEEN LAC_@Apr 2 2010, 02:29 PM~17078083
> *What I hate the most is....
> 
> When a person makes a comment on hot "WET" their paint job is...YET I see ORANGE PEEL everywhere...:thumbsdown:
> ...


Wow if I would have said that. These folks would have just poping off at the mouth! But you spit some real truth! I have always thought this way! Best post on lil today!


----------



## ROGUES QUEEN LAC (Jul 1, 2009)

I hear that....the truth hurts but you gotta keep it real or nothing at all. I am not a hater...there is a difference.....I never said I was the best or my car was the best or I am comp for anyone. It's NOT easy doing artwork on a car no matter how you look at it and also the murals and the ideas of the way you want them does not just come out of your head like that...it takes TALENT and YEARS of practicing until you get it RIGHT. Let someone say *"Oh man I know who did this car..."LOL" *that is not ALWAYS a GOOD THING ....soooo unless they say *OMFG that car is "Hella Sexy" that means you doing something CORRECT! *

One more item to add....

Please do not come out and show at a event with your "Clear" running all down the side of your car...Cut/Buff that shit out make it so slippery you can't even lean on that shit you will slide off! :yes:


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

QUOTE(ROGUES QUEEN LAC @ Apr 2 2010, 02:29 PM) What I hate the most is....

When a person makes a comment on hot "WET" their paint job is...YET I see ORANGE PEEL everywhere... 

When a person makes a comment on those bad ass murals of so called "Chicks" on them and their faces look all deformed and just can't get those legs to look right...IF YOU CANT DRAW DONT DO MURALS.... not 2 mention some of the ladies look like dudes 


When I see one person from one club buy another person's car from another club and try to rep in it. If a car had been to more than 5 shows...9 times outta 10 everyone seen it soooooo change the name, style, color and anything else before trying to ride in it..it's embarrassing.... 

And please please stop with the 1970 and 1980 wood/cedar chips for your display...get creative people.... 




> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Apr 2 2010, 05:48 PM~17078263
> *Wow if I would have said that. These folks would have just poping off at the mouth! But  you spit some real truth! I have always thought this way! Best post on lil today!
> *


i was thinkin the same thing. :guns: :guns:some people on here jus love 2 hate


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

please paint ya damn doorjambs an the trunk... an stop painting over the *emblems *who the Hell still half step anymore any way... one more hour of prep makes a big fkn difference!!!!  :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

Some good reading


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by delinquint 61_@Apr 1 2010, 08:03 PM~17070118
> *30,40....100k+ cars on chinas
> *


 :0


----------



## Haunted_black (Sep 13, 2009)

White paint jobs on the majority of lowriders.

Bullet/Diamond KO'S

White Interior

Color Bars

Shaved White Walls

Door jams that weren't painted :burn:

Plaques anywhere but the read window

Standing Three's at shows

What the fuck is up with those little dolls? And the cotton?


"Lowrider Series" 520s


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Apr 2 2010, 05:55 PM~17079313
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 
we both have white cars :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 2 2010, 06:26 PM~17079584
> *:0
> we both have white cars :roflmao:
> *


I know huh? :biggrin: 






But they Rags


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

What the fuck is up with those little dolls? And the cotton? yessss
and the damn shaved whitewalls... what the fk


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 2 2010, 08:26 PM~17079584
> *:0
> we both have white cars :roflmao:
> *










u went from this
 to this 








greatest inspiration damn</span> <span style=\'color:red\'>post ur progress plz...


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

bad paint prep on elaborate jobs

panels over nasty torch cut holes, chrome a-arms with plain black balljoints and rusty bushing shells,etc

show cars posing with coils that clash with the color of the car(blue car with red coils,etc)

squeeking rear cylinders.

people who think you meant to build a show car when its just somthing you beat up on the streets

biggest pet peeve is people who think there pet peeves should amount to a guidline on how a car can be built or used.
opinions are fine,but you cant expect them to mean much to anyone else.


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Cars that are never ridden.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Apr 3 2010, 09:00 AM~17084282
> *What the fuck is up with those little dolls? And the cotton?  yessss
> and the damn shaved whitewalls... what the fk
> *


the dolls, u mean these?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@Apr 3 2010, 08:00 PM~17087682
> *
> 
> 
> ...












thanks. well its painted now, u can click on my signature for all the pics.


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> What the fuck is up with those little dolls? And the cotton? yessss
> and the damn shaved whitewalls... what the fk
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2010, 03:09 AM~17109318
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT TRULY IZ WHATS UP... MY WIFE SAID U WENT TA WORRKKK ON THAT BITCH...(UNDERSTATEMENT).. :yes: :yes: :yes: ITS BEEN A REAL LONG TIME SINCE IVE SEEN ANYBODY WHO CARED ABOUT CARS THAT MUCH TO DO ALL THAT.MIGHT I ADD THE SHOP RIMS LOOK HELLA BETTER THAN THE SHIT THEY LEFT MY CAPRICE WITH WHEN THEY STOLE IT THIS LAST TIME... I HAD AMILLION PICS BUT THE DUMBASS CRUZER MEMORY CHIP FRIED... dont put all ur pics on them


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2010, 12:07 AM~17109297
> *the dolls, u mean these?
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: 

a 5th on a pick up :uh:


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

theres a bunch of hate for riders on this topic huh..


----------



## 1947chevvy (Mar 22, 2009)

i hate it when people who dont even have cars...come up to yours and are like... you know theres a chip right there....


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

i hate people who pull there shit to shows etc.. on a trailor now thats gay!!


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 6 2010, 09:01 PM~17118154
> *i hate people who pull there shit to shows etc.. on a trailor now thats gay!!
> *


 :yessad: fuckin trailer queens and shit


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 6 2010, 08:31 PM~17117733
> *theres a bunch of hate for riders on this topic huh..
> *


x2


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 6 2010, 10:01 PM~17118154
> *i hate people who pull there shit to shows etc.. on a trailor now thats gay!!
> *


i am because LRM supershow in Tampa is 1200 miles away.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Apr 6 2010, 10:20 PM~17118446
> *:yessad: fuckin trailer queens and shit
> *


vegas would only have about 15 cars show up.


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1947chevvy_@Apr 6 2010, 11:36 PM~17117785
> *i hate it when people who dont even have cars...come up to yours and are like... you know theres a chip right there....
> *


 or try an give u the history of fkn GM like u dont kno sht


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ+Jun 9 2006, 07:27 PM~5581902-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what about the assclowns who get the tattoo, then jump ship to another club?


or bragging about the QUANTITY of chapters you have, even if it means allowing daily driven rain cars join just because they bought some china wheels.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lol j said 'rain cars'


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

I HATE SEEING CAR CLUBS WITH NO CARS !!... SHIT JUST BURNS ME UP!...... I HATE CAR CLUBS THAT ACT LIKE GANGS.... I HATE EVENTS TITLED RAZA OR LATINO .... BECAUSE IM BLACK AND I LOVE LOWRIDIN JUST AS MUCH (NO DISREPECT INTENDED TO MY FELLOW CLUB BROTHERS) :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

trips me out when fools say they had cars they never did


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 7 2010, 09:03 AM~17122085
> *trips me out when fools say they had cars they never did
> *


TRIPS ME OUT WHEN FOOLS HAVE NO CLUE!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 7 2010, 10:04 AM~17122095
> *TRIPS ME OUT WHEN FOOLS HAVE NO CLUE!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


its funny when people make up stuff to try and fit in


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 7 2010, 09:07 AM~17122119
> *its funny when people make up stuff to try and fit in
> *


LOOKS LIKE I OFFENDED SOMEONE :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 7 2010, 10:11 AM~17122149
> *LOOKS LIKE I OFFENDED SOMEONE  :uh:   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i didnt mention any names but ur the only one that responded!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 7 2010, 09:13 AM~17122162
> *i didnt mention any names but ur the only one that responded!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 7 2010, 09:13 AM~17122162
> *i didnt mention any names but ur the only one that responded!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WE BOTH KNOW WE ARE A RIVALRY :biggrin: STRICTLY VS INDIVIDUAL ROUND 1 :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

I hate when you ask people for a favor and they spect the world on return :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

I HAT SEEING SPOKES ON FORD FOCUSES


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

I hate when people acts like they mad at you after they the ones that fucked up :0


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 7 2010, 10:16 AM~17122180
> *WE BOTH KNOW WE ARE A RIVALRY :biggrin: STRICTLY VS INDIVIDUALS ROUND 1 :0
> *


 :nono: no rivalry


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 7 2010, 09:20 AM~17122212
> *:nono: no rivalry
> *


NOT THIS KIND OF RIVALRY.... :machinegun: :machinegun: :happysad:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

hate when people hit ur switch and act like noithing happened


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 7 2010, 09:25 AM~17122242
> *hate when people hit ur switch and act like noithing happened
> *


HATE PEOPLE THAT CLAIM THAT ARE IN THE STREETS BUT NO ONE EVER SEES THEM


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 7 2010, 09:16 AM~17122183
> *I hate when you ask people for a favor and they spect the world on return  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 LOL ILL SELL IT SORRY :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 7 2010, 09:27 AM~17122250
> *HATE PEOPLE THAT CLAIM THAT ARE IN THE STREETS BUT NO ONE EVER SEES THEM
> *


lmao thats why people knows who you are on your bought car :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

hate when people lies about cars built in la when the car was your homies :0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 7 2010, 09:25 AM~17122242
> *hate when people hit ur switch and act like noithing happened
> *


HATE WHEN PEOPLE STICK THERE NOSES WHERE IT DOESNT BELONG :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 7 2010, 09:31 AM~17122276
> *:ugh:  :ugh:
> *


sup fool :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 7 2010, 11:31 AM~17122284
> *sup fool :biggrin:
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 7 2010, 09:31 AM~17122275
> *HATE WHEN PEOPLE STICK THERE NOSES WHERE IT DOESNT BELONG :0
> *


you poust to hate people not your self :0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 7 2010, 09:30 AM~17122273
> *hate when people lies about cars built in la when the car was your homies :0
> *


HATE WHEN PEOPLE DONT KNOW WHAT THERE TALKIN BOUT BUT THEY THINK THEY DO..... HATE WHEN PEOPLE LOSE BUTH CRY AFTERWARDS :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

HA HA YALL ARE FUKKIN WILD!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 7 2010, 09:34 AM~17122309
> *HA HA YALL ARE FUKKIN WILD!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 7 2010, 09:33 AM~17122300
> *HATE WHEN PEOPLE DONT KNOW WHAT THERE TALKIN BOUT BUT THEY THINK THEY DO..... HATE WHEN PEOPLE LOSE BUTH CRY AFTERWARDS :0
> *


i wonder if these people stop hitting other peoples switch after they got theirs :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 7 2010, 09:36 AM~17122328
> *i wonder if these people stop hitting other peoples switch after they got theirs :0
> *


hate when people calls asking to work on their car and they poust to know the game :0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 7 2010, 09:38 AM~17122340
> *hate when people calls asking to work on their car and they poust to know the game :0
> *


I HATE WHEN PEOPLE LIE ON THE NET TO MAKE THEM SELVES LOOK GOOD! :biggrin: HATE WHEN PEOPLE BUMP ON THE NET AND WHEN THEY SEE YOU :| LOL ....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

I HATE WHEN PEOPLE CLAIM TO BE BUILDIN SUMTHIN BUT THE PROJECTS MAKING NO PROGRESS LOL


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

i hate people that act like they know pumps and they be saying by having two adex it will give you 50" easy :0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

HATE WHEN PEOPLE CALL THEM SELVES LOWRIDERS BUT THEY DONT RIDE!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

hate when people try so hard to fit in the game and they still chiping :0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 7 2010, 09:46 AM~17122423
> *i hate people that act like they know pumps and they be saying by having two adex it will give you 50" easy :0
> *


WRONG I HAVE 5 SUPERDUTY'S TOTAL NOW .... COLLECTORS ITEMS :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 7 2010, 09:46 AM~17122423
> *i hate people that act like they know pumps and they be saying by having two adex it will give you 50" easy :0
> *


WRONG I HAVE 5 SUPERDUTY'S TOTAL NOW .... COLLECTORS ITEMS :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

hate when people expect for some one to ride when they just got them cars :0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 7 2010, 09:47 AM~17122434
> *hate when people try so hard to fit in the game and they still chiping :0
> *


 :0 WHY YOU TALKIN ABOUT YOURSELF......... :cheesy:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 7 2010, 09:48 AM~17122443
> *hate when people expect for some one to ride when they just got them cars :0
> *


HATE BUMPIN ON THE INTERNET ! SO WHEN YOU SEE ME THEN WE'LL TALK, :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 7 2010, 09:47 AM~17122438
> *WRONG I HAVE 5 SUPERDUTY'S TOTAL NOW .... COLLECTORS ITEMS :biggrin:
> *


and your signature is poust to not hate and all kinds of bullshit :0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

LAST BUT NOT LEAST HATE WHEN PEOPLE CALL THEIR CARS A PROJECT ... DAMN! ITS BEEN A PROJECT FOR 6 YEARS ALREADY


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 7 2010, 09:48 AM~17122446
> *:0  WHY YOU TALKIN ABOUT YOURSELF......... :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: we'll see each other and go at it to see who is chipping best to learn how to hit your swith chump :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 7 2010, 09:51 AM~17122474
> *LAST BUT NOT LEAST HATE WHEN PEOPLE  CALL THEIR CARS A PROJECT ... DAMN! ITS BEEN A PROJECT FOR 6 YEARS ALREADY
> *


6 years damm thats how long you had that caddy cause i just got 1 year with mine :0 or never mind it was built by someone else :0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 7 2010, 09:52 AM~17122482
> *6 years damm thats how long you had that caddy cause i just got 1 year with mine :0 or never mind it was built by someone else :0
> *


YOUR TOO BROKE TO BUY ANYTHING SO YOU HAD TO BUILD IT ....PINK SPOKE ..BURGUNDY PAINT ... ORANGE SEATS... ONE HELL OF A COMBO


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

hate when people lie about owning something and they dont :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 7 2010, 09:54 AM~17122500
> *YOUR TOO BROKE TO BUY ANYTHING SO YOU HAD TO BUILD IT ....PINK SPOKE ..BURGUNDY PAINT ... ORANGE SEATS... ONE HELL OF A COMBO
> *


 :biggrin: why dont you show me how to build something :0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 7 2010, 09:55 AM~17122509
> *hate when people lie about owning something and they dont :0
> *


HATE WHEN DUDES WANNA KNOW WHAT YOU GOT SO BAD IT EATS THEM UP.... :biggrin: ILL KEEP YOU WAITIN


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 7 2010, 09:54 AM~17122500
> *YOUR TOO BROKE TO BUY ANYTHING SO YOU HAD TO BUILD IT ....PINK SPOKE ..BURGUNDY PAINT ... ORANGE SEATS... ONE HELL OF A COMBO
> *


pink spokes damm thats cause it was going to have pink paterns on a white paint but change mi mind to burgandy and orange seats i dont know what you talking bout fool :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

IM DONE TALKIN IT WAS FUN !


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 7 2010, 09:57 AM~17122523
> *HATE WHEN DUDES WANNA KNOW WHAT YOU GOT SO BAD IT EATS THEM UP....  :biggrin:  ILL KEEP YOU WAITIN
> *


 :uh: hurry and buy another one cause you on my list to serve chipper :0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

JUST FOR THE RECORD FELLAZ WE DO THIS ALL THE TIME ... JUST FUN!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 7 2010, 09:58 AM~17122534
> *IM DONE TALKIN IT WAS FUN !
> *


dont go man or what runing out of lies :0 :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 7 2010, 09:59 AM~17122543
> *JUST FOR THE RECORD FELLAZ WE DO THIS ALL THE TIME ... JUST FUN!
> *


yeah but you still on the list be ready chump :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

i'm out got to go work oso hit me up to check that job


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 7 2010, 09:59 AM~17122538
> *:uh: hurry and buy another one cause you on my list to serve chipper :0
> *


 :0 NO WORRIES BECAUSE U WONT EVER COME TO THE STREETS :0 CHIPPER?.... NO RIDER


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 7 2010, 10:02 AM~17122573
> *:0  NO WORRIES BECAUSE U WONT EVER COME TO THE STREETS :0  CHIPPER?.... NO RIDER
> *


we'll see :0 new rider


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

U STILL BUMPING!!!!!!!!! YOUR NOT EVEN WORTH BEING PUT ON THE LIST BAD BOYZ CUSTOMZ SHOWED US THAT!!!! :yes:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 7 2010, 09:58 AM~17122531
> *pink spokes damm thats cause it was going to have pink paterns on a white paint but change mi mind to burgandy and orange seats i dont know what you talking bout fool :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 7 2010, 10:05 AM~17122595
> *U STILL BUMPING!!!!!!!!! YOUR NOT EVEN WORTH BEING PUT ON THE LIST BAD BOYZ CUSTOMZ SHOWED US THAT!!!! :yes:
> *


 :uh: now even a chearleader :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 7 2010, 10:13 AM~17122660
> *:uh: now even a chearleader :biggrin:
> *


NO SIR IM JUST TIRED OF SEEING YOU TRAILERING YOUR SHIT THROUGH OUT TEXAS AND LOSING........... SUCHA WASTE OF GAS :biggrin:


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 7 2010, 09:46 AM~17121950
> *I HATE SEEING CAR CLUBS WITH NO CARS !!... SHIT JUST BURNS ME UP!...... I HATE  CAR CLUBS THAT ACT LIKE GANGS.... I HATE EVENTS TITLED RAZA OR LATINO .... BECAUSE IM BLACK AND I LOVE LOWRIDIN JUST AS MUCH (NO DISREPECT INTENDED TO MY FELLOW CLUB BROTHERS) :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:nono: :nono: :nosad:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 6 2010, 02:07 AM~17109297
> *the dolls, u mean these?
> 
> 
> ...


***** got a kit on the s10................... oooooooolaaaawwwwddddd


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 7 2010, 10:46 AM~17122423
> *i hate people that act like they know pumps and they be saying by having two adex it will give you 50" easy :0
> *


hay i have three adex man i hit 65'' :cheesy:


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 7 2010, 10:47 AM~17122438
> *WRONG I HAVE 5 SUPERDUTY'S TOTAL NOW .... COLLECTORS ITEMS :biggrin:
> *


o shit i think i need to put 6 superduty's to get about 75''


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

i hate when i im getting my roll on and the song sudenly cuts off because im to cheap for i tunes


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

I HATE IT WHEN FOOLS BUILD RIDERS AND CALL THEMSELVES LOW RIDERS AND THESE CLOWNS AINT NEVER HIT A FREEWAY, FASTLANE, A PICNIC, CRUISE NIGHT ETC...


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 7 2010, 10:17 AM~17122692
> *NO SIR IM JUST TIRED OF SEEING YOU TRAILERING YOUR SHIT THROUGH OUT TEXAS AND LOSING........... SUCHA WASTE OF GAS :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: losing sleep cause nothing other than that but be ready cause i'll see you and we going at it so practice on your bought car and i'll show you what a built car can do :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@Apr 7 2010, 07:40 PM~17128078
> *hay i have three adex man i hit 65''  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 7 2010, 11:38 PM~17131149
> *:uh: losing sleep cause nothing other than that but be ready cause i'll see you and we going at it so practice on your bought car and i'll show you what a built car can do :biggrin:
> *


*WWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTT!!!*!!!!!!!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

oh yeah i hate when people are so clue less of what an adex is for that when they hear some one hits inches they think the adex has to do with it well just to remind em 










modafucka an adex is a fucking dump stupid ass not a pressure port!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


if you reply to this you know who the fucking stupid is :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 7 2010, 09:57 AM~17122523
> *HATE WHEN DUDES WANNA KNOW WHAT YOU GOT SO BAD IT EATS THEM BUT I AINT GOT SHIT BUT A COLGATE SMILE SO :biggrin:  ILL KEEP YOU WAITIN
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 7 2010, 10:17 AM~17122692
> *NO SIR IM JUST TIRED OF SEEING YOU TRAILERING YOUR SHIT THROUGH OUT TEXAS AND LOSING........... SUCHA WASTE OF GAS :biggrin:IS JUST LIKE WHEN I GO TO A PICKNICK AND HAVE TO LEAVE EARLY CUZ I GOT TO RETURN THE LOANER CAR THAT SUCKS
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

HATE WHEN PEOPLE AINT GOT SHIT AND THEY POST UP PICS OF SOME OTHER GUYS CAR OR THEY ITCH SO MUCH FOR SWITCHES THA THE Y GOT TO PLACES AND HIT OTHER PEOPLES SWITCH 






REPLY AND ITS YOU THE ITCHING ASS NIGG THAT DID THAT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WITH A O SHIT SMILE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 8 2010, 09:34 AM~17133014
> *HATE WHEN PEOPLE AINT GOT SHIT AND THEY POST UP PICS OF SOME OTHER GUYS CAR OR THEY ITCH SO MUCH FOR SWITCHES THA THE Y GOT TO PLACES AND HIT OTHER PEOPLES SWITCH
> REPLY AND ITS YOU THE ITCHING ASS NIGG THAT DID THAT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WITH A O SHIT SMILE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damm :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 7 2010, 08:46 AM~17121950
> *I HATE SEEING CAR CLUBS WITH NO CARS !!... SHIT JUST BURNS ME UP!...... I HATE  CAR CLUBS THAT ACT LIKE GANGS.... I HATE EVENTS TITLED RAZA OR LATINO .... BECAUSE IM BLACK AND I LOVE LOWRIDIN JUST AS MUCH (NO DISREPECT INTENDED TO MY FELLOW CLUB BROTHERS) :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *












*then i guess u wont like this ha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

:dunno: :banghead: :nicoderm: :boink:


----------



## 93 CADDY (Dec 28, 2005)

I hate when ppl have all black tires on 13 n 14" rims. Wus up with that ? :biggrin:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:biggrin: I need my T-Shirt :run:


----------



## all the stars (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 8 2010, 08:13 AM~17132857
> *oh yeah i hate when people are  so clue less of what an adex is for that when they hear some one hits inches they think the  adex has to do with it  well just to remind em
> modafucka an adex is a fucking dump stupid ass not a pressure port!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> if you reply to this you know who the fucking stupid is  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THIS SHOWS HOW MUDDAFUCKIN STUPID YOU IS *****. IF A DUMP DONT BE SEALING PROPERLY YOU FINNA LOSE PRESSURE PATNA. 


YOU MUST BE ONE OF DEM DUMB ****** WATCHIN YOUNG HOGG AND SHIT. :uh:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by all the stars_@Apr 19 2010, 05:46 PM~17240566
> *THIS SHOWS HOW MUDDAFUCKIN STUPID YOU IS *****. IF A DUMP DONT BE SEALING PROPERLY YOU FINNA LOSE PRESSURE PATNA.
> YOU MUST BE ONE OF DEM DUMB ****** WATCHIN YOUNG HOGG AND SHIT. :uh:
> *


o yeah man you know what it says in bottom right stupid if reply to it so you are what sssssssssssssstttttttttttuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppiiiiiidddddddddddd :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by all the stars_@Apr 19 2010, 05:46 PM~17240566
> *THIS SHOWS HOW MUDDAFUCKIN STUPID I IS *****. IF A DUMP DONT BE SEALING PROPERLY YOU FINNA LOSE PRESSURE PATNA. THATS WHAT IT IS MAYN
> I AM  ONE OF DEM DUMB ****** WATCHIN YOUNG HOGG AND SHIT. :uh:
> *


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

:drama: :drama: :naughty: :drama: :drama: :drama: lil has more drama than *<span style=\'color:gray\'>UNIDOS*</span> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jun 6 2006, 08:50 PM~5564744
> *I hate nice as rides............ you can't drive. :uh:
> *


no car is too nice to drive.

if your a true lowrider.


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

I hate when I buy a bish a drink and she doesn't suck me off :angry:


----------



## allbusiness (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mystro_@Apr 21 2010, 05:03 PM~17262492
> *I hate when I buy a bish a drink and she doesn't suck me off :angry:
> *


Real Talk! :angry:


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mystro_@Apr 21 2010, 08:03 PM~17262492
> *I hate when I buy a bish a drink and she doesn't suck me off </span>:angry:
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>hhhhaaaaaa


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

i hate when white walls are dirty an not white :angry:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

I hate it when I buy something off keef and it only arrives in a single boxie, with no tape


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Snobby Lowriders


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 7 2010, 11:45 AM~17122404
> *I HATE WHEN PEOPLE CLAIM TO BE BUILDIN SUMTHIN BUT THE PROJECTS MAKING NO PROGRESS LOL
> *


GUILTY :happysad:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mystro_@Apr 21 2010, 05:03 PM~17262492
> *I hate when I buy a bish a drink and she doesn't suck me off :angry:
> *


x2 or when i buy a bish sumthing and not get nothing out of it :angry:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 04:25 AM~17327343
> *Snobby Lowriders
> *


x51 :angry:


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm curious. What do you guys think about a daily driver lowrider with hydraulics with faded interior and few dings and scratches from driving all the time flying a plaque?


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

I hate Big Body Lacs with dents in the chrome rocker panels


----------



## SANCHEZ (Nov 16, 2003)

still curious on this :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by SANCHEZ_@Apr 28 2010, 07:46 AM~17328090
> *I'm curious. What do you guys think about a daily driver lowrider with hydraulics with faded interior and few dings and scratches from driving all the time flying a plaque?
> *


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

i hate busted ass ryders that like to pull up on clean ass ryders to hop and then get mad and start to talk shit cuz the person with the clean ryder doesnt wanna hop with a piece of shit


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

idiots who think a lowrider has to have 13's. or they say that 13's are the OG wheels for lowriders.



MOTHERFUCK THE MTV GENERATION OF LOWRIDERS.


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 04:25 AM~17327343
> *Snobby Lowriders
> *




 I HATE WHEN FOOLS SAY... MY RIDE DONT GO OVER THERE.. FK U SCARED OF DAWG...</span> :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kold187um_@Apr 28 2010, 10:03 AM~17329230
> *I hate Big Body Lacs with dents in the chrome rocker panels
> *


I hate when people call 80s model cars BIG BODIES.....mother f'rs Big Bodies are 93-96 lacs!!!


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 02:25 AM~17327343
> *Snobby Lowriders
> *


X2 Snobby classic car owners that won't share their knowledge


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I thought was just we who felt like that. LOL


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SANCHEZ_@May 1 2010, 09:23 AM~17359084
> *still curious on this  :biggrin:
> *


I think daily rides are kool. repin a plaque looks good to me, but all clubs are different.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fuckers still living with Mommy and Daddy bragging about what they got.
:angry:


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@May 4 2010, 05:40 PM~17389057
> *X2 Snobby classic car owners that won't share their knowledge
> 
> Fuckers still living with Mommy and Daddy bragging about what they got.
> *


yes those bitches kill me


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@May 5 2010, 06:44 AM~17397068
> *yes those bitches kill me
> *


X2


lambo doors on anything even lambos
shaved door handles
old ass center golds 
wit dirty ass tires
oil leaks (from trunk and underhood)
white gut period :barf: 
white tops even on impalas
14s on any thing but a hopper
euro head lights in anything they didnt come in
no extended a arms, or under one inch


fools that say every year that there cars are commin out before summer, but never show

the list can go on and on


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

When I go on YouTube and the video says that their cars hopping but they actually chippin' the whole time :thumbsdown:


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

FUCKERS ON YOUTUBE THAT HAVE ONLY RACIST COMMENTS AND GO TO ALL THE SAME VIDEOS AND PUT UP THAT BULLSHIT... ITS ONLY UR FAULT THAT SOME BODY WHIPPED YA ASS TA DEF NOW U STAYING IN THE HOUSE ON THE NET. CYBERBANGIN BECAUSE U SCARED TO GO BACK OUT IN THE WORLD AN GET YA DAMN MANHOOD BACK... ALL THE LOWRIDER, DONK, FIGHT VIDEOS GOT SOME PINKY DICK LIL NEGATIVE NANCYS WITH SOME SHIT TA SAY... I WISH I COULD GO THROUGH TA SCREEN AN PUNCH SOME FOOLS LIKE ON THE CARTOONS.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

I hate when people bitch about showing respect but cant give none back!!


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

crooked bumpers,doors and chrome strips on finished cars..especially if they are bragging about how much money they have invested


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

BLACKED OUT TIRES ON WIRE WHEELS


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@May 6 2010, 08:17 AM~17407557
> *FUCKERS ON YOUTUBE THAT HAVE ONLY RACIST COMMENTS AND GO TO ALL THE SAME VIDEOS AND PUT UP THAT BULLSHIT... ITS ONLY UR FAULT THAT SOME BODY WHIPPED YA ASS TA DEF NOW U  STAYING IN THE HOUSE ON THE NET. CYBERBANGIN BECAUSE U SCARED TO GO BACK OUT IN THE WORLD AN GET YA DAMN MANHOOD BACK... ALL THE LOWRIDER, DONK, FIGHT VIDEOS GOT SOME PINKY DICK LIL NEGATIVE NANCYS WITH SOME SHIT TA SAY... I WISH I COULD GO THROUGH TA SCREEN AN PUNCH SOME FOOLS LIKE ON THE CARTOONS.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: NEGATIVE NANCYS


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@May 6 2010, 08:17 AM~17407557
> *FUCKERS ON YOUTUBE THAT HAVE ONLY RACIST COMMENTS AND GO TO ALL THE SAME VIDEOS AND PUT UP THAT BULLSHIT... ITS ONLY UR FAULT THAT SOME BODY WHIPPED YA ASS TA DEF NOW U  STAYING IN THE HOUSE ON THE NET. CYBERBANGIN BECAUSE U SCARED TO GO BACK OUT IN THE WORLD AN GET YA DAMN MANHOOD BACK... ALL THE LOWRIDER, DONK, FIGHT VIDEOS GOT SOME PINKY DICK LIL NEGATIVE NANCYS WITH SOME SHIT TA SAY... I WISH I COULD GO THROUGH TA SCREEN AN PUNCH SOME FOOLS LIKE ON THE CARTOONS.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I just go to their channel and make fun of their shitty stock car :biggrin:


----------



## jesse13 (Apr 27, 2010)

i hate when people owe me money and all they do is brag about going to the bar and gettin wasted, im bout to regulate on some of these fools tht owe me cash


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jesse13_@May 6 2010, 09:42 PM~17413146
> *i hate when people owe me money and all they do is brag about going to the bar and gettin wasted, im bout to regulate on some of these fools tht owe me cash
> *



an show u shit they bought :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Fuckers that always call my car a 6 Foe when they aint never even been to Lay it Low....let alone Off Topic :twak:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

or those old fuckers that talk to you for a grip of time saying...."I use to have a car like that back in the day.........but mine was this or that"
:yessad:


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@May 7 2010, 08:11 PM~17424096
> *or those old fuckers that talk to you for a grip of time saying...."I use to have a car like that back in the day.........but mine was this or that"
> :yessad:
> *


or my tio has one ALL ORIGINAL. or saying YOU SHOULD DO THIS TO IT bla bla


----------



## Dubbed 64 (Mar 13, 2010)

I hate it when A car has a clean custom exterior, clean customer interior, and clean custom trunk setup but when you pop the hood it has a dirty ass engine bay :thumbsdown:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@May 4 2010, 01:11 PM~17388346
> * I HATE WHEN FOOLS SAY... MY RIDE DONT GO OVER THERE.. FK U SCARED OF DAWG...</span> :0
> *


 :h5:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

When there's more fuckers in the hop pit than outside the ropes. Ya'll big fuckers too, move so my kids can watch dammit. If you ain't got a switch, disconnect, stick, or mike, get the fuck out.


----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@May 8 2010, 04:13 PM~17429290
> *When there's more fuckers in the hop pit than outside the ropes.  Ya'll big fuckers too, move so my kids can watch dammit.  If you ain't got a switch, disconnect, stick, or mike, get the fuck out.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

not lowrider related, but...



I HATE IT WHEN PEOPLE CALL A MOTORCYCLE A BOBBER, JUST BECAUSE ITS NOT STRETCHED OR RAKED. :angry:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jesse13_@May 6 2010, 07:42 PM~17413146
> *i hate when people owe me money and all they do is brag about going to the bar and gettin wasted, im bout to regulate on some of these fools tht owe me cash
> *


or claim they're broke,can't fix thier car,but can hit up the bar 4 nights a week :uh:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@May 8 2010, 08:12 PM~17429587
> *or claim they're broke,can't fix thier car,but can hit up the bar 4 nights a week :uh:
> *


what about fools that say "i cant afford to work on my car" but wear jordans and $150 jerseys.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 8 2010, 06:14 PM~17429602
> *what about fools that say "i cant afford to work on my car" but wear jordans and $150 jerseys.
> *


same guys........ :happysad:


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

I hate when people be trying to tell you how to fix yo shit & got a better ideas than yours but they aint got NOTHING AT ALL :guns: :twak: :buttkick: :banghead: :rant:


----------



## LOC501 (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigbelly_@May 23 2010, 06:16 PM~17579744
> *I hate when people be trying to tell you how to fix yo shit & got a better ideas than yours but they aint got NOTHING AT ALL :guns:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :rant:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I AGREE WITH THAT SHIT!!!!

I ALWAYS SAY "GO BUILD YOUR OWN FUCKIN RIDE" :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

I hate people


----------



## makahaboyz (Oct 6, 2006)

i hate all the cheerleaders on this site that get on everybodies dick cheering for black magic and pro hopper etc :angry:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 8 2010, 05:10 PM~17429576
> *not lowrider related, but...
> I HATE IT WHEN PEOPLE CALL A MOTORCYCLE A BOBBER, JUST BECAUSE ITS NOT STRETCHED OR RAKED.  :angry:
> *


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

people being in car clubs without ever having a car, walking around with t shirts on acting like they are ogs in the game


----------



## 1947chevvy (Mar 22, 2009)

i hate when your ina club and people bitch about having to spend $25 for something but got no problem dropping hundreds on some little accessory


----------



## delinquint 61 (Jun 2, 2009)

i hate haters


----------

